# Discorso di Conte - reti unificate



## Skorpio (10 Aprile 2020)

.. Che ne pensate? 

Che sensazione vi ha fatto?


----------



## Nocciola (10 Aprile 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> .. Che ne pensate?
> 
> Che sensazione vi ha fatto?


Non lo reggo per più di due minuti ..
Non mi esprimo sui contenuti perché non ho le conoscenze per farlo 
Cartolerie e librerie a scuole chiuse mi fa sorridere
Immagino la Feltrinelli piena di gente


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Aprile 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> .. Che ne pensate?
> 
> Che sensazione vi ha fatto?


dal comunicato formale per provvedimenti che riguardano il paese su covid19, ha aggiunto il pericolo di contagio da Salvini e Meloni


----------



## void (10 Aprile 2020)

Conte, in generale,  non mi è dispiaciuto, almeno in questa circostanza.
Fantastico il PD: ogni problema che abbiamo in Italia, lo risolvono con la patrimoniale...


----------



## ologramma (11 Aprile 2020)

incazzato è dire poco ma con le pressioni di quei due deficienti di Salvini (il cazzaro ) e la meloni , lei si giovane fascista , il berlusca invece dovrebbe ricordarsi cosa ha votato 2010  e anche loro , poi si sono sfilati con la solita manfrina prima si poi  bo poi vedremo .
Peccato che anche la proposta del singolo prima amico di Renzi ora dall'altra parte la proposta  del prelievo  sul redditi superiori ad 80000 euro, non li guadagno quindi mi trovo contrario , forse ci potevano pensare prima quando i stipendi lievitavano  come le provvigioni dei magistrati, dirigenti  ospedalieri nominati dalla politica e potrei seguitare all'infinito.
Dicono che cambierà l'Italia e il modo di vedere le cose  ma sono scettico che passata la buriana tutto tornerà come prima ognuno si farà i cazzi propri e del proprio interesse meditate gente meditate


----------



## Skorpio (11 Aprile 2020)

@ologramma probabilmente avrà i suoi motivi per essere incazzato, il problema che vedo io è andare a reti unificate alle 20.20 per dire (anche) che è incazzato


----------



## ologramma (11 Aprile 2020)

Non è la prima volta  già sono tre o quattro volte  che lo fa per dire i decreti , solo che ieri oltre a quello doveva rispondere alle parole inconcludenti e false dei due , quindi sai da chi viene il pulpito , da chi stava con chi diceva roma ladrona e chi ce la duro  forse gli ha dato qualche diamante , e l'altra fascista dalla tenera età  ora si riciclano con parole  c che mi fanno ribbrezzo , come pure quelli  sia di sinistra e destra  nel lazio ne abbiamo avuti di cazzari come quelli di adesso pd che a seconda si mettono d'accordo con destra , poi se vogliamo parlare dei vari Alemanno , a polverini palozzi  e ti potrei citare altri , ma stamattina devo sbollire un po sai domani è Pasqua e quindi oltre a fare gli auguri a tutti mi raccomando non fatevi prende per il sedere ma mi piace di più a prendervela nel culo


----------



## Rosarose (11 Aprile 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non lo reggo per più di due minuti ..
> Non mi esprimo sui contenuti perché non ho le conoscenze per farlo
> Cartolerie e librerie a scuole chiuse mi fa sorridere
> Immagino la Feltrinelli piena di gente


La didattica continua, e in realtà molto alunni continuano ad usare quaderni, e ad esempio i miei alunni anche album da disegno e tutto ciò che occorre...


----------



## Vera (11 Aprile 2020)

Rosarose ha detto:


> La didattica continua, e in realtà molto alunni continuano ad usare quaderni, e ad esempio i miei alunni anche album da disegno e tutto ciò che occorre...


Esatto, ricordiamoci dei tanti bambini che sono già costretti a stare chiusi in casa, magari senza nemmeno uno sputo di balcone. Almeno potranno comprare album, pennarelli, colla e tutto il necessario per fare i loro pastrocchi.

Per le librerie, chissà, magari a qualcuno viene improvvisamente voglia di leggere scoprendo finalmente come mettere le h al punto giusto.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Aprile 2020)

Rosarose ha detto:


> La didattica continua, e in realtà molto alunni continuano ad usare quaderni, e ad esempio i miei alunni anche album da disegno e tutto ciò che occorre...


Basta che nei supermercati rimetti il reparto cartoleria 
Direi che prima di pensare ai quaderni tenendo conto che tanto saranno tutti promossi e l’anno prossimo sarà dura per tutti perché ci sarà tanto da recuperare, forse era meglio pensare ad altre piccole attività


----------



## Nocciola (11 Aprile 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Esatto, ricordiamoci dei tanti bambini che sono già costretti a stare chiusi in casa, magari senza nemmeno uno sputo di balcone. Almeno potranno comprare album, pennarelli, colla e tutto il necessario per fare i loro pastrocchi.
> 
> Per le librerie, chissà, magari a qualcuno viene improvvisamente voglia di leggere scoprendo finalmente come mettere le h al punto giusto.


sulla cartoleria ho risposto sopra
Sulla libreria mi immagino le varie Feltrinelli e Mondadori a Milano che diventeranno luogo di incontro


----------



## Vera (11 Aprile 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> sulla cartoleria ho risposto sopra
> Sulla libreria mi immagino le varie Feltrinelli e Mondadori a Milano che diventeranno luogo di incontro


Ci saranno le stesse regole attuate per i supermercati, suppongo. Si entrerà un po' alla volta, senza soffermarsi troppo.
Basterà usare la testa. I deficienti ci saranno sempre in giro, a prescindere dalle librerie.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Aprile 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Ci saranno le stesse regole attuate per i supermercati, suppongo. Si entrerà un po' alla volta, senza soffermarsi troppo.
> Basterà usare la testa. I deficienti ci saranno sempre in giro, a prescindere dalle librerie.


Concordo
Avrei pensato a altre piccole attività ...
Ma non sono il presidente del consiglio e quindi mi adeguo
Ammetto però che una risata me l’ha strappata, sembrava avesse concesso chissà cosa.


----------



## abebis (11 Aprile 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Basta che nei supermercati rimetti il reparto cartoleria
> Direi che prima di pensare ai quaderni tenendo conto che tanto saranno tutti promossi e l’anno prossimo sarà dura per tutti perché ci sarà tanto da recuperare, forse era meglio pensare ad altre piccole attività


1) Se riaprono il reparto cartoleria nei supermercati ma non le cartolerie, le cartolerie si incazzano, e parecchio, e fanno anche bene.
2) Le scuole sono aperte: i docenti stanno lavorando come e più di prima, anche se non escono di casa. E questo te lo dico con cognizione di causa. Quindi quel materiale serve.
3) Se devi solo comprare materiale di cartoleria, andare al supermercato e farsi un'ora di fila è un danno per te e per gli altri ai quali aumenti la coda.
4) Le cartolerie non mi sembrano luoghi ad alto rischio di ritrovo sociale, quindi li classificherei tranquillamente come posti a rischio basso/bassissimo. E anche li si useranno le stesse regole di distanziamento. Ammesso che sia necessario imporle, visto che non ho memoria di una folla in una cartoleria...
5) Anche le cartolerie in genere in genere sono piccole attività: iniziamo da quelle che si può e che servono di più.

6) Anche le librerie le considererei a basso rischio, visto che di norma non è che ci siano tutte 'ste folle oceaniche... Per cui, imponendo il distanziamento anche lì, non ci vedo un rischio particolare. Ovvio che si eviteranno gli incontri con gli autori e cazzate simili fatte solo per raccattare gente.

Considerato che il virus non lo elimineremo, che dovremo imparare a conviverci e che prima o poi bisognerà un po' alla volta ripartire, direi che questa misura non solo non mi fa sorridere, ma la trovo giusta, seria e lungimirante.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Aprile 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> 1) Se riaprono il reparto cartoleria nei supermercati ma non le cartolerie, le cartolerie si incazzano, e parecchio, e fanno anche bene.
> 2) Le scuole sono aperte: i docenti stanno lavorando come e più di prima, anche se non escono di casa. E questo te lo dico con cognizione di causa. Quindi quel materiale serve.
> 3) Se devi solo comprare materiale di cartoleria, andare al supermercato e farsi un'ora di fila è un danno per te e per gli altri ai quali aumenti la coda.
> 4) Le cartolerie non mi sembrano luoghi ad alto rischio di ritrovo sociale, quindi li classificherei tranquillamente come posti a rischio basso/bassissimo. E anche li si useranno le stesse regole di distanziamento. Ammesso che sia necessario imporle, visto che non ho memoria di una folla in una cartoleria...
> ...


Ripeto sul fatto che dobbiamo riaprire sono un perfettamente d’accordo
Non so tu ma io i quaderni le penne ecc ecc li ho sempre comprati nei supermercati (costano la metà)
Le librerie sono sempre piene di gente che gira e perdonami compra ben poco. Sarà un modo come un altro per fare un giretto
Quindi se abbiamo bisogno di scuse per fare un giretto avrei prediletto aperture di altre piccole attività.
Sul punto 2 non generalizzerei
Mio figlio fa lezione online di 4 materie. Gli altri pubblicano video sulle piattaforme e verifiche da consegnare.
Scusa ma che stiano lavorando più di prima anche no. 
O meglio sicuramente non la maggioranza
Dopodiché cassa integrazione per tutti ma per certe categorie mai. Professori, personale delle segreterie scolastiche, ecc ecc


----------



## abebis (11 Aprile 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non so tu ma io i quaderni le penne ecc ecc li ho sempre comprati nei supermercati (costano la metà)


Dove si comprano in genere in questo momento non conta nulla: se tuo (generico) figlio ha bisogno di un quaderno o tu che stai facendo smart working hai bisogno di una risma di carta per la stampante e sono cose che ti servono ora, probabilmente sarai ben felice di evitare di andare fino al supermercato e fare un'ora di coda lì e le comprerai nella cartoleria di quartiere.

Edit: e resta comunque fermo il principio di correttezza che se un oggetto non si vende, non si vende in nessun posto, altrimenti decreti la morte totale del commercio al dettaglio.



> Le librerie sono sempre piene di gente che gira e perdonami compra ben poco. Sarà un modo come un altro per fare un giretto


E magari hai visto mai che giretto dopo giretto, per la disperazione la gente riscopre il gusto di comprare libri...
Nel caso, quasi quasi ci metterei la firma che il virus non scompaia mai! 



> Quindi se abbiamo bisogno di scuse per fare un giretto avrei prediletto aperture di altre piccole attività.


Io no.


----------



## Vera (11 Aprile 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ripeto sul fatto che dobbiamo riaprire sono un perfettamente d’accordo
> Non so tu ma io i quaderni le penne ecc ecc li ho sempre comprati nei supermercati (costano la metà)
> Le librerie sono sempre piene di gente che gira e perdonami compra ben poco. Sarà un modo come un altro per fare un giretto
> Quindi se abbiamo bisogno di scuse per fare un giretto avrei prediletto aperture di altre piccole attività.


Prediligi l'apertura di altre piccole attività però preferisci comprare materiale didattico nei supermercati.
Questo fa sorridere me, invece.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Aprile 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Prediligi l'apertura di altre piccole attività però preferisci comprare materiale didattico nei supermercati.
> Questo fa sorridere me, invece.


Tu compri dove spendi di più o dove risparmi?
Io tendenzialmente dove posso risparmiare
Ci sono aziende con pochi dipendenti dove si possono mantenere le distanze e potrebbero lavorare per esempio
Piuttosto che le cartolerie avrei aperto loro 
Aziende familiari dove il rischio contagio è pari a zero che possono produrre intanto in attesa di poter vendere


----------



## stany (11 Aprile 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> Dicono che cambierà l'Italia e il modo di vedere le cose ma sono scettico che passata la buriana tutto tornerà come prima ognuno si farà i cazzi propri e del proprio interesse


Certezza della pena; pene esemplari, sequestro dei beni , interdizione perpetua dai pubblici uffici.
Vediamo un po' se anche noi riusciamo a sbattere in galera i colletti bianchi come fanno in Germania ,ma anche negli USA.


----------



## stany (11 Aprile 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Esatto, ricordiamoci dei tanti bambini che sono già costretti a stare chiusi in casa, magari senza nemmeno uno sputo di balcone. Almeno potranno comprare album, pennarelli, colla e tutto il necessario per fare i loro pastrocchi.
> 
> Per le librerie, chissà, magari a qualcuno viene improvvisamente voglia di leggere scoprendo finalmente come mettere le h al punto giusto.


Infatti, hanno tenuto chiuso le cartolerie ed  ireparti analoghi nei supermercati, quando gli insegnanti richiedevano compiti che prevedevano  l'uso di materiali venduti solo in quei circuiti.
Io ho dovuto ordinare la carta per fotocopie ed altra cancelleria si Amazon; così arricchiamo il più ricco al mondo e facciamo chiudere le botteghe nostre!


----------



## Vera (11 Aprile 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Tu compri dove spendi di più o dove risparmi?
> Io tendenzialmente dove posso risparmiare
> Ci sono aziende con pochi dipendenti dove si possono mantenere le distanze e potrebbero lavorare per esempio
> Piuttosto che le cartolerie avrei aperto loro
> Aziende familiari dove il rischio contagio è pari a zero che possono produrre intanto in attesa di poter vendere


Io compro nei piccoli negozi. Sono consapevole che se i prezzi sono leggermente più alti, è perché hanno costi maggiori rispetto alle grandi distribuzioni. Preferisco aiutarli a continuare a tenere aperte le loro attività.
E spero che, dopo questo periodo duro, lo facciano tanti altri. Inutile parlare di ripresa del Paese quando non siamo disposti ad aiutare le piccole realtà.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Aprile 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Io compro nei piccoli negozi. Sono consapevole che se i prezzi sono leggermente più alti, è perché hanno costi maggiori rispetto alle grandi distribuzioni. Preferisco aiutarli a continuare a tenere aperte le loro attività.
> E spero che, dopo questo periodo duro, lo facciano tanti altri. Inutile parlare di ripresa del Paese quando non siamo disposti ad aiutare le piccole realtà.


dopo questo periodo io credo che ci sarà così poca disponibilità economica che la gente farà il possibile per arrivare a fine mese
Se avrò la possibilità di aiutare lo farò, ma se il conto è in rosso purtroppo dovrò cercare di risparmiare come possibile


----------



## stany (11 Aprile 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Dopodiché cassa integrazione per tutti ma per certe categorie mai. Professori, personale delle segreterie scolastiche, ecc ecc


La situazione già di m**** così secondo te non dovrebbero fare nemmeno quello che fanno on-line? mettiamo i professori in cassa integrazione così li paghiamo stare a casa a fare un c****!


----------



## Nocciola (11 Aprile 2020)

stany ha detto:


> La situazione già di m**** così secondo te non dovrebbero fare nemmeno quello che fanno on-line? mettiamo i professori in cassa integrazione così li paghiamo stare a casa a fare un c****!


No no secondo me mettiamo in cassa integrazione quelli che non stanno facendo un cazzo. se su 10 professore 4 fanno lezioni online i 6 che sono due mesi che fanno vacanza vogliamo penalizzarli esattamente come tutti i dipendenti privati che sono in cassa integrazione perché manca il lavoro? E quelli della segreteria ? E i bidelli? E in generale tutti i dipendenti comunali con gli uff chiusi?


----------



## Minerva (11 Aprile 2020)

> o compro nei piccoli negozi. Sono consapevole che se i prezzi sono leggermente più alti, è perché hanno costi maggiori rispetto alle grandi distribuzioni. Preferisco aiutarli a continuare a tenere aperte le loro attività.
> E spero che, dopo questo periodo duro, lo facciano tanti altri. Inutile parlare di ripresa del Paese quando non siamo disposti ad aiutare le piccole realtà.


Bravissima


----------



## abebis (11 Aprile 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Sul punto 2 non generalizzerei
> Mio figlio fa lezione online di 4 materie. Gli altri pubblicano video sulle piattaforme e verifiche da consegnare.
> Scusa ma che stiano lavorando più di prima anche no.
> O meglio sicuramente non la maggioranza
> Dopodiché cassa integrazione per tutti ma per certe categorie mai. Professori, personale delle segreterie scolastiche, ecc ecc


Un'ora è un'ora: che sia registrata o che sia fatta in streaming al professore costa sempre lo stesso tempo.
Il tempo per preparare una lezione è lo stesso.
Il tempo per scrivere le verifiche è lo stesso.
Il tempo per correggere i compiti dello studente è lo stesso. 
Le riunioni collegiali vengono fatte ugualmente. E se ne fanno di più, anche.
E i compiti te li devi stampare sulla TUA carta, che hai comprato chissà dove, con la TUA stampante, che nessuno tu ha fornito, usando il TUO computer, che nessuno ti ha regalato, consumando il TUO inchiostro, che nessuno ti ha comprato, il tutto usando il TUO accesso ad internet, che nessuno ti obbligherebbe ad avere.
Si lavora come prima.
Bisogna inventarsi nuove soluzioni da soli e con i propri mezzi per problemi che non esistevano, che non erano prevedibili e per i quali non ci sono soluzioni preconfezionate. Inventandosi competenze che non fanno parte del tuo mestiere né di quello che per contratto sei tenuto a saper fare. 
Si lavora più di prima.
E lo si fa anche volentieri, tranne quando trovi gente che ti vomita merda addosso.

So di cosa parlo.

E la cosa che più mi fa incazzare al mondo è questo qualunquismo che mette i poveracci gli uni contro gli altri. 
Sono stati bravissimi, i nostri governanti, a metterci gli uni contro gli altri, ad indurci a fare una gara al ribasso, invece che al rialzo. Non c'è che dire: il modo migliore per tenere tranquillo un popolo bue e continuare a bastonarlo sempre di più, certi che non alzerà mai la testa perché troppo impegnati a cercare di tirare il prossimo più giù di se stesso, per potersi sentire meno peggio, piuttosto che cercare di sollevare se stessi.

Non c'è proprio speranza per l'umanità.

Sole, ti prego: sbrigati a diventare una nana bianca...


----------



## Nocciola (11 Aprile 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Un'ora è un'ora: che sia registrata o che sia fatta in streaming al professore costa sempre lo stesso tempo.
> Il tempo per preparare una lezione è lo stesso.
> Il tempo per scrivere le verifiche è lo stesso.
> Il tempo per correggere i compiti dello studente è lo stesso.
> ...


Non ho capito il tuo prenderla in maniera personale 
Ho specificato in modo chiaro che come in tutte le categorie c’è chi lavora seriamente e chi no 
E c’è il modo di verificarlo volendo e decidere che se tanto ke tue ore non le fai puoi anche tu stare in cassa integrazione 
Io lavoro da casa dipendente privata . La stampante è la mia e l’inchiostro anche. Non mi è mai venuto in mente di pensare che fosse un problema o qualcosa di cui vantarmi 
Sono a casa in malattia purtroppo in attesa di due tamponi negativi ma lavoro visto che appunto sto bene e posso (in realtà non potrei) lavorare. 
qualche professore si è rifiutato di fare una riunione online di 15 minuti perché era il giovedì diPasqua ed era in ferie.
A me una risposta così in un momento come questo non sarebbe venuta in mente e probabilmente per come parli nemmeno a te
Quindi io non generalizzo, non farlo nemmeno tu


----------



## Skorpio (11 Aprile 2020)




----------



## stany (11 Aprile 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> No no secondo me mettiamo in cassa integrazione quelli che non stanno facendo un cazzo. se su 10 professore 4 fanno lezioni online i 6 che sono due mesi che fanno vacanza vogliamo penalizzarli esattamente come tutti i dipendenti privati che sono in cassa integrazione perché manca il lavoro? E quelli della segreteria ? E i bidelli? E in generale tutti i dipendenti comunali con gli uff chiusi?


E i forestali, i vigili del fuoco, la croce rossa, guardia di finanza, carabinieri,polizia di stato........





Nocciola ha detto:


> No no secondo me mettiamo in cassa integrazione quelli che non stanno facendo un cazzo. se su 10 professore 4 fanno lezioni online i 6 che sono due mesi che fanno vacanza vogliamo penalizzarli esattamente come tutti i dipendenti privati che sono in cassa integrazione perché manca il lavoro? E quelli della segreteria ? E i bidelli? E in generale tutti i dipendenti comunali con gli uff chiusi?


Posto che la CIG non sia prevista per i dipendenti pubblici, non possiamo scoprire solo ora che non tutti quelli che lavorano per lo stato e gli enti locali sono produttivi ad un livello accettabile. E sono milioni  che godono della garanzia del posto e dello stipendio fisso. Ma piu o meno in tutto il mondo funziona così; compresa la Cina ,dove sono dei veri e propri privilegiati, rispetto ai contadini , per esempio.
Quindi ,considerando che nella pubblica amministrazione il turnover sia bloccato da vent'anni,è necessario far lavorare di più e meglio quelli che resistono nelle sacche di privilegio che ancora oggi esistono in quegli ambienti, senza generalizzare....
Chiaro che in  momenti come questi sale l'indignazione di chi lavorava coi voucher prima, ed oggi magari è a chiamata , nei confronti del bidello, o del messo comunale .


----------



## Nocciola (11 Aprile 2020)

stany ha detto:


> E i forestali, i vigili del fuoco, la croce rossa, guardia di finanza, carabinieri,polizia di stato........
> Posto che la CIG non sia prevista per i dipendenti pubblici, non possiamo scoprire solo ora che non tutti quelli che lavorano per lo stato e gli enti locali sono produttivi ad un livello accettabile. E sono milioni  che godono della garanzia del posto e dello stipendio fisso. Ma piu o meno in tutto il mondo funziona così; compresa la Cina ,dove sono dei veri e propri privilegiati, rispetto ai contadini , per esempio.
> Quindi ,considerando che nella pubblica amministrazione il turnover sia bloccato da vent'anni,è necessario far lavorare di più e meglio quelli che resistono nelle sacche di privilegio che ancora oggi esistono in quegli ambienti, senza generalizzare....
> Chiaro che in  momenti come questi sale l'indignazione di chi lavorava coi voucher prima, ed oggi magari è a chiamata , nei confronti del bidello, o del messo comunale .


Non l’ho scoperto ora. È una cosa che mi indigna da sempre
Vero che in questi momenti indigna ancora di piu
Che non esista per gli statali mi è ben chiaro, purtroppo e infatti c’è chi ci marcia
Marciarci ora è ancora più vergognoso che in tempi di vacche grasse (ammesso che ci siano mai stati )


----------



## Skorpio (11 Aprile 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non lo reggo per più di due minuti ..
> Non mi esprimo sui contenuti perché non ho le conoscenze per farlo
> Cartolerie e librerie a scuole chiuse mi fa sorridere
> Immagino la Feltrinelli piena di gente


Ma in Lombardia librerie e cartolerie resteranno ancora chiuse, Fontana ha deciso cosi


----------



## Nocciola (11 Aprile 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma in Lombardia librerie e cartolerie resteranno ancora chiuse, Fontana ha deciso cosi


Ah be allora cavoli vostri ahahahah


----------



## stany (11 Aprile 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non l’ho scoperto ora. È una cosa che mi indigna da sempre
> Vero che in questi momenti indigna ancora di piu
> Che non esista per gli statali mi è ben chiaro, purtroppo e infatti c’è chi ci marcia
> Marciarci ora è ancora più vergognoso che in tempi di vacche grasse (ammesso che ci siano mai stati )


Non sono nemmeno tutti lavativi i dipendenti pubblici...Ho lavorato in ambienti privati e a partecipazione statale: alcune aziende private avevano un'organizzazione del lavoro penosa,con carichi ripartiti in modo incongruo ,nella quale alcuni lavoravano per due ed altri cazzeggiavano; oppure alcuni con mansioni di fatto decisamente superiori ad altri ,e con responsabilità maggiore, percepivano uno stipendio molto più basso. Magari solo perché le figure inadeguate ed improduttive erano amiche dei titolari. Mentre in aziende partecipate ho trovato una efficienza ,una organizzazione ed uno spirito di appartenenza rari.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Aprile 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Non sono nemmeno tutti lavativi i dipendenti pubblici...Ho lavorato in ambienti privati e a partecipazione statale: alcune aziende private avevano un'organizzazione del lavoro penosa,con carichi ripartiti in modo incongruo ,nella quale alcuni lavoravano per due ed altri cazzeggiavano; oppure alcuni con mansioni di fatto decisamente superiori ad altri ,e con responsabilità maggiore, percepivano uno stipendio molto più basso. Magari solo perché le figure inadeguate ed improduttive erano amiche dei titolari. Mentre in aziende partecipate ho trovato una efficienza ,una organizzazione ed uno spirito di appartenenza rari.


Ma ho scritto da qualche parte che lo sono tutti?
Ho detto che nel loro caso se lo sei cambia poco
Ho detto che in situazioni come queste sono avvantaggiati 
Tutto qui


----------



## Marjanna (11 Aprile 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> .. Che ne pensate?
> 
> Che sensazione vi ha fatto?


Strana. Mi sembra tutto sempre più surreale. Ho pensato come scritto da qualcuno prima di me che potevano essere piccole attività (piccoli negozi) per fare un test. Tipo ti apro le librerie e vediamo se vi ci cacciate dentro in troppi. 
Però... mah... 
Non ho proprio capito dove/come/quando in tutto sto marasma di salute ed economico il primo pensiero di riapertura sia abbattere alberi. Ma tutti sti alberi malati da abbattere abbiamo in Italia? Cioè dove è passato Vaia è pieno di alberi mollati lì ancora a marcire, e ora in piena emergenza si riparte abbattendo alberi??? Mah mah mah....


----------



## bluestar02 (11 Aprile 2020)

A me ha dato la sensazione che comunque in ogni caso l'unica via per avere dei finanziamenti da parte dell'Unione Europea sarà il ricorso al Mes lo potranno cambiare anche come formula potranno anche cambiargli nome ma resta il fatto che con te non avrà mai gli eurobond E comunque sia possono chiamarlo come gli pare ma è Come chiedere un prestito ai cravattari Romani Anzi peggio


----------



## ologramma (11 Aprile 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Basta che nei supermercati rimetti il reparto cartoleria
> Direi che prima di pensare ai quaderni tenendo conto che tanto saranno tutti promossi e l’anno prossimo sarà dura per tutti perché ci sarà tanto da recuperare, forse era meglio pensare ad altre piccole attività


quali piccole mi dici come fai mantenere le distanze perchè il male non finisce , vedi o leggi cosa prevederanno per i barbieri o parucchieri q1uando si riaprirà.
Saremo sempre in pericolo fin tanto che non si faremo il vaccino , la cosa è lunga e critica.
Bisogna pensare a quelli che non ce la fanno  perchè se dura ci vuole un aiuto


----------



## ologramma (11 Aprile 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Certezza della pena; pene esemplari, sequestro dei beni , interdizione perpetua dai pubblici uffici.
> Vediamo un po' se anche noi riusciamo a sbattere in galera i colletti bianchi come fanno in Germania ,ma anche negli USA.


giusto ieri un ex magistrato ora scrittore , mi sembra a l/ ha detto che i signori tedeschi quando facciamo la richieste o di confisca dei beni della mafia nostra che la investe non hanno la legge per farlo, quindi tutto sto perfetto non mi sembrano , ma se i comandi sono teutonici e ti dicono ya ed esguono senza fiatare mica come qui da noi


----------



## Skorpio (11 Aprile 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Strana. Mi sembra tutto sempre più surreale. Ho pensato come scritto da qualcuno prima di me che potevano essere piccole attività (piccoli negozi) per fare un test. Tipo ti apro le librerie e vediamo se vi ci cacciate dentro in troppi.
> Però... mah...
> Non ho proprio capito dove/come/quando in tutto sto marasma di salute ed economico il primo pensiero di riapertura sia abbattere alberi. Ma tutti sti alberi malati da abbattere abbiamo in Italia? Cioè dove è passato Vaia è pieno di alberi mollati lì ancora a marcire, e ora in piena emergenza si riparte abbattendo alberi??? Mah mah mah....


Eh.. Invece è molto reale, temo

Anche perché diciamocelo non è questi numeri di contagi, dopo 30 giorni di misure restrittive, calino poi così tanto eh?

E il nervosismo cresce, anche perché l'ossigeno finisce, e ho la sensazione che ci si aspettasse qualcosa di più .

Mi sembrano misure più psicologiche, come a "aiutarsi" a credere che va tutto secondo i piani (ma quali piani?) 

Io vorrei capire I nuovi contagi di ieri che cazzo facevano 14 giorni fa, per dire..

Quella si sarebbe una statistica interessante


----------



## ologramma (11 Aprile 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh.. Invece è molto reale, temo
> 
> Anche perché diciamocelo non è questi numeri di contagi, dopo 30 giorni di misure restrittive, calino poi così tanto eh?
> 
> ...


me lo chiedo anche io , non abbiamo il contagio delle persone e la loro età lo dicono solo quando sono deceduti , ma ho letto che la sottosegretaria Morani è guarita dopo 31 giorni quindi penso che non bastano solo 14 giorni  dopo quando sono malati ci vuole più tempo , quindi ci dobbiamo armare di pazienza .Comunque nel mio paese c'è un grosso centro per anziano ora sigillato e chiuso ,ora  è inizia la mattanza  , mi chiedo chi cazzo ha infettato quelle povere persone fragili e anziane


----------



## Skorpio (11 Aprile 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> me lo chiedo anche io , non abbiamo il contagio delle persone e la loro età lo dicono solo quando sono deceduti , ma ho letto che la sottosegretaria Morani è guarita dopo 31 giorni quindi penso che non bastano solo 14 giorni  dopo quando sono malati ci vuole più tempo , quindi ci dobbiamo armare di pazienza .Comunque nel mio paese c'è un grosso centro per anziano ora sigillato e chiuso ,ora  è inizia la mattanza  , mi chiedo chi cazzo ha infettato quelle povere persone fragili e anziane


Ma quando sei contagiato entri in un'altra statistica, io dicevo i nuovi positivi rilevati oggi o  ieri

Per dire 4000 nuovi positivi di cui
300 spazzini
400 cassiere del supermarket
600 infermieri
800 ricoverati in RSA 
1000 dipendenti in Smart working
Etc.. 

Come si diffonde il contagio io lo inizierei quanto meno  a capire cosi. 

Mica da picchi o pianori o tornanti


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Aprile 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> @ologramma probabilmente avrà i suoi motivi per essere incazzato, il problema che vedo io è andare a reti unificate alle 20.20 per dire (anche) che è incazzato


A reti unificate ci si va solo a quell'ora. E comunque dopo anni di bambolotti alla Renzi finalmente una persona autorevole. Potevamo essere in balia di uno Renzi che affrontava il covid con le slide, o di un Salvini che dava la colpa agli immigrati in Sicilia se morivano i vecchietti a Bergamo


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Aprile 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma quando sei contagiato entri in un'altra statistica, io dicevo i nuovi positivi rilevati oggi o  ieri
> 
> Per dire 4000 nuovi positivi di cui
> 300 spazzini
> ...


La mia ex legittima fa parte del gruppo di lavoro (uno dei millemila, per carità) che sta cercando di capire come mappare geograficamente i focolai di contagio, con i test che abbiamo che fanno abbastanza acqua, tolto il tampone.
ci sono solo 3 modi:

Tamponi a tappeto (non ne abbiamo abbastanza)
In modo matematico induttivo a partire dal numero dei morti (funziona perfettente, ma sotto un centinaio di morti no, e arriva dopo)
Attraverso l'analisi delle acque reflue mappando la concentrazione del virus.
Il resto per ora é fantascienza.


----------



## stany (11 Aprile 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma ho scritto da qualche parte che lo sono tutti?
> Ho detto che nel loro caso se lo sei cambia poco
> Ho detto che in situazioni come queste sono avvantaggiati
> Tutto qui


Innegabilmente avvantaggiati!


----------



## Marjanna (11 Aprile 2020)

12/03/2020

14/03/2020

17/03/2020

20/03/2020

21/03/2020

23/03/2020




24/03/2020

27/03/2020


----------



## Marjanna (11 Aprile 2020)

29/03/2020



30/03/2020

31/03/2020

01/04/2020



07/04/2020


----------



## stany (11 Aprile 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> A me ha dato la sensazione che comunque in ogni caso l'unica via per avere dei finanziamenti da parte dell'Unione Europea sarà il ricorso al Mes lo potranno cambiare anche come formula potranno anche cambiargli nome ma resta il fatto che con te non avrà mai gli eurobond E comunque sia possono chiamarlo come gli pare ma è Come chiedere un prestito ai cravattari Romani Anzi peggio


Il prestito del mes serve solo per spese sanitarie, documentate....e gli interessi sul tale prestito sono concordati , e sono prossimi allo zero.

Senza eurobond per i quali si stabiliscono gli interessi da corrispondere in modo unitario a chi acquista i titoli di stato tramite le banche commerciali, si va sul mercato in competizione con tutti ; ed allora si è vittima dello spread. Ad esempio i titoli tedeschi corrispondono bassi interessi , quelli italiani molto più alti. In modo molto ipocrita ,in quanto l'acquirente è ben consapevole che l'Italia non fallirà,come non é fallita la Grecia del resto; solo che è meglio prendere il 12% dall'Italia che non il 2% dalla Germania.

Intanto stiamo già pagando solo di interessi sul debito emesso nel 2012/13    80 miliardi all'anno , più il capitale .

Gli USA possono con la Fed iniettare credito e liquidità nel giro di tre giorni,perché non devono rendere conto a nessuno: hanno la sovranità monetaria. 
Il quantitative easing della BCE serve solo a tutelare le banche e, come dicevo sopra, a dare la possibilità di vendere i titoli del nostro debito pubblico rinnovati o di nuova emissione ma a tassi molto più elevati . Inoltre le banche del territorio come prestatori di ultima istanza non favoriscono certo chi non ha garanzie o ipoteche da sottoporre. Così aumenta solo il debito pubblico e non si riprende l'economia; ma questa era già la situazione prima del CV 19.

 Ora se non arrivano prestiti a tassi bassissimi ed in poco tempo, siamo rovinati.
La garanzia dello stato ci vuole poco a capire che si basa sui depositi bancari e soprattutto sui titoli medesimi  di debito che in tempi non sospetti (parlo di bot degli anni 80) prevedano già allora la clausola del congelamento; ma allora l'investitore rimaneva creditore dello stato italiano, mentre qui, lo sarebbe nei confronti della banca europea che congelando a garanzia l'investimento di chi ha acquistato i nostri titoli di debito pubblico trentennali (?) ci sottopone quindi ad un maggior rischio sulla  restituzione, per cui interessi elevati.
In poche parole dovrebbe essere la banca europea a fornire la garanzia sul prestito; per  ciò gli altri paesi non vogliono gli eurobond: dovrebbero eventualmente entrare in solido alla restituzione della possibile insolvenza degli altri paesi membri.
Tutto questo perché non può esistere un debito pubblico in capo alla UE,come negli Usa, perché l'Europa non è una entità federale  e non possiede una banca nazionale legata al governo centrale.La BCE è un organo di controllo e bilanciamento che in teoria risponde solo a se stessa ed alla commissione.  Tanto è vero che tutti conoscono i presidenti dei consigli europei,come Merkel, Conte,Macron (presidente della Repubblica) , Sanchez, o quello americano; Trump, addirittura quello cinese: in questo caso presidente della Repubblica che diversamente da quello francese o italiano ha potere di indirizzo nella gestione dei ministeri. Mentre quello europeo sarà conosciuto forse dal 5% della popolazione europea: Charles Michel, presidente del consiglio.....molto più conosciuta e potente è 
Ursula von der Leyen. La commissione ha prerogative che la pongono al di fuori del controllo di chiunque.
So solo che c'è una pletora di euroburocrati e personale addetto, da pagare profumatamente, e non si capisce cosa fanno due parlamenti, (uno per le commissioni ) invece di uno solo , che costano 
due miliardi all'anno.


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (11 Aprile 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> No no secondo me mettiamo in cassa integrazione quelli che non stanno facendo un cazzo. se su 10 professore 4 fanno lezioni online i 6 che sono due mesi che fanno vacanza vogliamo penalizzarli esattamente come tutti i dipendenti privati che sono in cassa integrazione perché manca il lavoro? E quelli della segreteria ? E i bidelli? E in generale tutti i dipendenti comunali con gli uff chiusi?


Scusami, ma stai disquisendo di qualcosa che non conosci: "2 mesi che fanno vacanza" non si può sentire. 
A parte il fatto che fanno lezione tutti, o quasi, indistamente in maniera sincrona, cioè durante le ore curricolari e che ciò richiede un impegno, in termini temporali e organizzativi e gestionali del tutto diverso dal solito e sicuramente massiccio, concentrarsi non su una modalità lavorativa inedita ma sulla presunzione di nullafacenza addirittura del 60% di una categoria è davvero umiliante. Non per chi, eventualmente, si possa sentire chiamato in causa, ma per te che appari di una superficialità unica in queste considerazioni sciolte da ogni raziocinio.


----------



## Marjanna (11 Aprile 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh.. Invece è molto reale, temo
> 
> Anche perché diciamocelo non è questi numeri di contagi, dopo 30 giorni di misure restrittive, calino poi così tanto eh?
> 
> ...



Oggi


Concordo con te sulla statistica, ma di fatto te ne puoi stare chiuso in casa e andare una volta al supermercato e beccartelo lì, oppure puoi lavorare, o fare il furbo. Ma pure se hai fatto il furbo e hai fatto un salto dall'amico potresti essere stato contagiato al supermercato. Ormai siamo troppi perchè si tenga traccia. L'errore pare sia stato fatto all'inizio, quando è stato chiesto di non fare assembramenti (ma ancora eravamo tutti "liberi") mentre per tv i medici continuavano a dire che era comune influenza e quindi molti han pensato di puffare il virus, o che tanto morivano i vecchi.
Ci sono troppi asintomatici che possono ancora contagiare. E per fortuna han bloccato le scuole, altrimenti...
Presumo che continuino a non capirci un cazzo, o un cazzo con un peletto in più, e ora si vede se scendono i numeri, ma finchè salgono le persone che danno risposta al tampone la vedo dura... se fossero solo misure psicologiche sarebbe un suicidio.
Aspettarsi qualcosa in più non lo vedo tanto dal lato medico, tentativi di farmaci vari (quelli a cui li stan dando ora son cavie alla fine), ma dal lato dell'eventuale gestione delle attività da riprendere si, e se in tutto ciò mi metti il taglio degli alberi, sommato a librerie e negozio di vestiario per bambini (che poi si scanna il populino tra loro), mi domando che cazzo hai in testa, non avrebbe fatto schifo motivarla questa scelta.


----------



## Skorpio (11 Aprile 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Concordo con te sulla statistica, ma di fatto te ne puoi stare chiuso in casa e andare una volta al supermercato e beccartelo lì, oppure puoi lavorare, o fare il furbo. Ma pure se hai fatto il furbo e hai fatto un salto dall'amico potresti essere stato contagiato al supermercato. Ormai siamo troppi perchè si tenga traccia. L'errore pare sia stato fatto all'inizio, quando è stato chiesto di non fare assembramenti (ma ancora eravamo tutti "liberi") mentre per tv i medici continuavano a dire che era comune influenza e quindi molti han pensato di puffare il virus, o che tanto morivano i vecchi.
> Ci sono troppi asintomatici che possono ancora contagiare. E per fortuna han bloccato le scuole, altrimenti...
> Presumo che continuino a non capirci un cazzo, o un cazzo con un peletto in più, e ora si vede se scendono i numeri, ma finchè salgono le persone che danno risposta al tampone la vedo dura... se fossero solo misure psicologiche sarebbe un suicidio.
> Aspettarsi qualcosa in più non lo vedo tanto dal lato medico, tentativi di farmaci vari (quelli a cui li stan dando ora son cavie alla fine), ma dal lato dell'eventuale gestione delle attività da riprendere si, e se in tutto ciò mi metti il taglio degli alberi, sommato a librerie e negozio di vestiario per bambini (che poi si scanna il populino tra loro), mi domando che cazzo hai in testa, non avrebbe fatto schifo motivarla questa scelta.


Grazie @Marjanna per gli specchietti, ricordavo vagamente, ma è appunto cosi, il calo ancora non c'è

E ringrazio anche @Arcistufo per la panoramica circa le mappature, direttamente dal campo dove è impegnata la ex.

Io non posso esser d'accordo con lui, ho visto un premier teso e nervoso che in sostanza ha detto quel che il mio gatto sapeva da 10 giorni e cioè che le misure vengono prorogate fino a maggio.

Troppo poco per spiegare una diretta a reti unificate (per me, benintesi)

La sensazione (non bella) è come quella che ricordo di un tale alla roulette a st Vincent, che a ogni giro diceva a sé stesso "tieni duro, ora è il momento!"
E continuava a perder soldi a ogni giro

E di soldi si parla, in effetti (e il covid sembra evaporare lentamente per lasciar spazio a ben altro scenario)

Non è facile, obiettivamente, e nemmeno stiamo avendo un gran culo, e anche questo va detto

Dietro la apparente fratellanza e gli abbracci fraterni, chi prima riesce a rimettersi in piedi e far ripartire la sua economia ha un vantaggio indiscutibile a livello economico, sugli altri paesi

E noi siamo ancora in ginocchio (come gli altri paesi europei) ma qui davvero è una gara quasi drammatica a chi resta in piedi o a chi si arrizza prima

E capisco l'ansia di rialzarsi e ripartire, per mille motivi

Chi restasse a terra mentre altri riuscissero a rialzarsi anche barcollando, ma in piedi, soccombe

Non sto parlando esattamente di coronavirus, ma di politica ed economia

I numeri non ci aiutano x il momento, la roulette gira e i numeri buoni non escono

E il nostro  portafoglio, al tavolo verde, è sempre più asciutto


----------



## Nocciola (11 Aprile 2020)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Scusami, ma stai disquisendo di qualcosa che non conosci: "2 mesi che fanno vacanza" non si può sentire.
> A parte il fatto che fanno lezione tutti, o quasi, indistamente in maniera sincrona, cioè durante le ore curricolari e che ciò richiede un impegno, in termini temporali e organizzativi e gestionali del tutto diverso dal solito e sicuramente massiccio, concentrarsi non su una modalità lavorativa inedita ma sulla presunzione di nullafacenza addirittura del 60% di una categoria è davvero umiliante. Non per chi, eventualmente, si possa sentire chiamato in causa, ma per te che appari di una superficialità unica in queste considerazioni sciolte da ogni raziocinio.


Io ho parlato della mia esperienza 
Se su 10 solo  4 fanno lezione online posso dire che gli altri 6 non meritano lo stipendio?
Le segreterie delle scuole sono chiuse e sono pagati 
Idem i bidelli
Sono contenta se i tuoi figli hanno professori che fanno lezione online 6 ore al giorno 
Tanto di capello per la professionalità 
Ho scritto dall’inizio che non sto generalizzando  quindi della superficiale glielo dai alla tua vicina di casa . Grazie


----------



## danny (11 Aprile 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> .. Che ne pensate?
> 
> Che sensazione vi ha fatto?


Pessima per il suo ruolo, comprensibile a livello umano, non giustificabile in ogni caso. 
Mi ha dato la sensazione di una persona in difficoltà che tenta di sviare l'attenzione in un momento di chiara difficoltà verso un altro bersaglio. 
È come quello che molla una pesante scorreggia in ascensore affollato dando la colpa a quello davanti a lui.
E ci èrriuscito benissimo, perché ha dato fiato alle tifoserie partitiche, così oggi non si è più parlato di problemi economici, della pochezza della rappresentanza italiana davanti all'Europa, del prolungarsi oltremodo di un emergenza che non sembra trovare altre modalità di gestione dopo un mese e mezzo. 
Stiamo arrivando a maggio, dopo due mesi, senza avere alcuna prospettiva di cambiamento davanti a noi



Vera ha detto:


> Io compro nei piccoli negozi. Sono consapevole che se i prezzi sono leggermente più alti, è perché hanno costi maggiori rispetto alle grandi distribuzioni. Preferisco aiutarli a continuare a tenere aperte le loro attività.
> E spero che, dopo questo periodo duro, lo facciano tanti altri. Inutile parlare di ripresa del Paese quando non siamo disposti ad aiutare le piccole realtà.


Da noi i piccoli negozi residui erano già in sofferenza.
Senza aiuti da parte dello stato, tutta la microimpresa non supererà questa emergenza, dovesse protrarsi ancora.
Sarà un'enorme perdita, anche culturale.



Nocciola ha detto:


> Non ho capito il tuo prenderla in maniera personale
> Ho specificato in modo chiaro che come in tutte le categorie c’è chi lavora seriamente e chi no
> E c’è il modo di verificarlo volendo e decidere che se tanto ke tue ore non le fai puoi anche tu stare in cassa integrazione
> Io lavoro da casa dipendente privata . La stampante è la mia e l’inchiostro anche. Non mi è mai venuto in mente di pensare che fosse un problema o qualcosa di cui vantarmi
> ...


Purtroppo in tutte le categorie ci sono persone che vanno a scrocco delle altre.



Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh.. Invece è molto reale, temo
> 
> Anche perché diciamocelo non è questi numeri di contagi, dopo 30 giorni di misure restrittive, calino poi così tanto eh?
> 
> ...


Già.



Nocciola ha detto:


> Io ho parlato della mia esperienza
> Se su 10 solo  4 fanno lezione online posso dire che gli altri 6 non meritano lo stipendio?
> Le segreterie delle scuole sono chiuse e sono pagati
> Idem i bidelli
> ...


Sì, anche da noi non tutto il corpo docente fa lezione.



Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma quando sei contagiato entri in un'altra statistica, io dicevo i nuovi positivi rilevati oggi o  ieri
> 
> Per dire 4000 nuovi positivi di cui
> 300 spazzini
> ...


Oh, bravo.


----------



## Marjanna (12 Aprile 2020)

@Arcistufo ma tu sei certo di esserti preso il virus da X persona a cui avevi fatto riferimento? E quindi di avere tu contagiato ex moglie e figlia?
Tra quando hai visto persona X e quando hai avuto lievi sintomi tanto da pensare di fare il tampone quanti giorni sono passati?


----------



## bluestar02 (12 Aprile 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Il prestito del mes serve solo per spese sanitarie, documentate....e gli interessi sul tale prestito sono concordati , e sono prossimi allo zero.
> 
> Senza eurobond per i quali si stabiliscono gli interessi da corrispondere in modo unitario a chi acquista i titoli di stato tramite le banche commerciali, si va sul mercato in competizione con tutti ; ed allora si è vittima dello spread. Ad esempio i titoli tedeschi corrispondono bassi interessi , quelli italiani molto più alti. In modo molto ipocrita ,in quanto l'acquirente è ben consapevole che l'Italia non fallirà,come non é fallita la Grecia del resto; solo che è meglio prendere il 12% dall'Italia che non il 2% dalla Germania.
> 
> ...


Mi spiace ma non ho l'opzione "quota col sangue" lo farei subito


----------



## bluestar02 (12 Aprile 2020)

Buona Pasqua di cuore a tutti voi e ai vostri cari Un grande abbraccio da parte nostra


----------



## perplesso (12 Aprile 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> .. Che ne pensate?
> 
> Che sensazione vi ha fatto?


poveretto


----------



## perplesso (12 Aprile 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma in Lombardia librerie e cartolerie resteranno ancora chiuse, Fontana ha deciso cosi


anche in Piemonte e pure a Spezia ed in Liguria non si sa se apriranno


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Aprile 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Buona Pasqua di cuore a tutti voi e ai vostri cari Un grande abbraccio da parte nostra


anche a voi


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Aprile 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> anche in Peimonte e pure a Spezia ed il Liguria non si sa se apriranno


a Milano i contagi sono aumentati, nonostante le chiusure.
Pare che i famosi 15 giorni affinché si manifesti l'infezioni non è un dato assoluto


----------



## perplesso (12 Aprile 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> a Milano i contagi sono aumentati, nonostante le chiusure.
> Pare che i famosi 15 giorni affinché si manifesti l'infezioni non è un dato assoluto


premesso che a Milano sarà da vedere da quando far partire i conteggi per le quarantene, perchè parvemi evidente che la situazione non fosse monitorata a dovere,  si sapeva che c'era da aspettarsi un boom in questo periodo


----------



## Skorpio (12 Aprile 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> anche in Piemonte e pure a Spezia ed in Liguria non si sa se apriranno


Già.. Ed è per questo che io ad esempio non ho sentito autorevolezza, perché ognuno fa quel che gli pare, a partire dagli "organi" dell'apparato di "governo"

Un po' come se l'uccello andasse in culo al cervello, per fare una metafora sessuale   

E ancora torno a "sentire" anche qui immancabilmente "odore di guerra"

Che non vuol esattamente dire che "io sono in guerra" o che senta odore di polvere da sparo


----------



## perplesso (13 Aprile 2020)

l'UE è già collassata.   il rischio che l'Italia possa ritrovarsi con un governo cui nessuno da più retta sta diventando sempre più alto


----------



## stany (13 Aprile 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> l'UE è già collassata.   il rischio che l'Italia possa ritrovarsi con un governo cui nessuno da più retta sta diventando sempre più alto


Invece conte gode di un consenso quasi inspiegabile ; e non si vede solo sui sondaggi delle società demoscopiche ,ma proprio nei commenti dei social..... sicuramente nel contesto obbligato è più accreditato lui che un Salvini qualunque.....prima gli olandesi,prima gli ungheresi,prima i padani....non funziona così: Salvini avrebbe maggiori difficoltà anche solo nel rapportarsi coi potentati euroburocratici ...verrebbe snobbato...
E, siccome non possiamo allo stato dire : o dentro o fuori....tanto vale che al timone ci sia uno che per rapporti personali e storia individuale possa interloquire senza perdere (ulteriore) tempo.
Tutto sommato a Salvini gli va bene....come quello che andando a rubare i polli diceva all'altro compare: vai avanti tu che a me viene da ridere. Perché là randellata sui denti da parte del padrone del pollaio non fanno piacere ad alcuno...


----------



## giorgiocan (13 Aprile 2020)

Mi ritengo politicamente ignorante, se non altro perchè poco interessato e partecipe. In tutta sincerità però Conte oggi non mi sembra così male. Per un homo novus che si è trovato fortuitamente nel mezzo del più grande casino dal dopoguerra, non sta combinando i disastri che i ripieghi alternativi avrebbero potuto (almeno da quel che si è visto e sentito fino a poco prima). E intendo dire che man mano che i problemi incalzano, stanno emergendo le stesse o peggiori incompetenze dove eravamo ormai abituati (e a posteriori c'è da chiedersi perchè) a guardare in cerca di una guida che sapesse davvero quel che faceva. Arrivo a dire che, nel complesso, come italiani dovremmo sentirci autorizzati a rialzare di qualche grado il mento, quando guardiamo e ci lasciamo guardare dal resto del mondo.
Beninteso, quando il botto è così forte, non è umano pensare di non commettere errori clamorosi, che si pagano duramente.
Altro discorso sarà la ripresa generale: le premesse con cui ci sediamo al tavolo, al momento non cambiano granchè.


----------



## perplesso (13 Aprile 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Invece conte gode di un consenso quasi inspiegabile ; e non si vede solo sui sondaggi delle società demoscopiche ,ma proprio nei commenti dei social..... sicuramente nel contesto obbligato è più accreditato lui che un Salvini qualunque.....prima gli olandesi,prima gli ungheresi,prima i padani....non funziona così: Salvini avrebbe maggiori difficoltà anche solo nel rapportarsi coi potentati euroburocratici ...verrebbe snobbato...
> E, siccome non possiamo allo stato dire : o dentro o fuori....tanto vale che al timone ci sia uno che per rapporti personali e storia individuale possa interloquire senza perdere (ulteriore) tempo.
> Tutto sommato a Salvini gli va bene....come quello che andando a rubare i polli diceva all'altro compare: vai avanti tu che a me viene da ridere. Perché là randellata sui denti da parte del padrone del pollaio non fanno piacere ad alcuno...


lo stiamo vedendo giusto in questi giorni, quanto credito abbia questo governo, nelle riunioni europee.  nemmeno si sono accorti che la Francia li sta usando per i propri fini


----------



## Skorpio (13 Aprile 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Invece conte gode di un consenso quasi inspiegabile ; e non si vede solo sui sondaggi delle società demoscopiche ,ma proprio nei commenti dei social..... sicuramente nel contesto obbligato è più accreditato lui che un Salvini qualunque.....prima gli olandesi,prima gli ungheresi,prima i padani....non funziona così: Salvini avrebbe maggiori difficoltà anche solo nel rapportarsi coi potentati euroburocratici ...verrebbe snobbato...
> E, siccome non possiamo allo stato dire : o dentro o fuori....tanto vale che al timone ci sia uno che per rapporti personali e storia individuale possa interloquire senza perdere (ulteriore) tempo.
> Tutto sommato a Salvini gli va bene....come quello che andando a rubare i polli diceva all'altro compare: vai avanti tu che a me viene da ridere. Perché là randellata sui denti da parte del padrone del pollaio non fanno piacere ad alcuno...


Ma più che di consenso diffuso, o che era peggio Salvini, a te che impressione ha fatto l'altra sera?


----------



## danny (13 Aprile 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Invece conte gode di un consenso quasi inspiegabile ; e non si vede solo sui sondaggi delle società demoscopiche ,ma proprio nei commenti dei social..... sicuramente nel contesto obbligato è più accreditato lui che un Salvini qualunque.....prima gli olandesi,prima gli ungheresi,prima i padani....non funziona così: Salvini avrebbe maggiori difficoltà anche solo nel rapportarsi coi potentati euroburocratici ...verrebbe snobbato...
> E, siccome non possiamo allo stato dire : o dentro o fuori....tanto vale che al timone ci sia uno che per rapporti personali e storia individuale possa interloquire senza perdere (ulteriore) tempo.
> Tutto sommato a Salvini gli va bene....come quello che andando a rubare i polli diceva all'altro compare: vai avanti tu che a me viene da ridere. Perché là randellata sui denti da parte del padrone del pollaio non fanno piacere ad alcuno...


Non dare retta ai social.
Sono pieni di bot e di profili fake sui gruppi più frequentati.


----------



## danny (13 Aprile 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> lo stiamo vedendo giusto in questi giorni, quanto credito abbia questo governo, nelle riunioni europee.  nemmeno si sono accorti che la Francia li sta usando per i propri fini


Qualcuno che se ne è accorto, deo gratias.


----------



## stany (13 Aprile 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma più che di consenso diffuso, o che era peggio Salvini, a te che impressione ha fatto l'altra sera?


Ha sbagliato dicendo che il mes l'ha firmato anche la lega ,nel 2012: non è vero!
Nemmeno meloni lo firmò, ma solo perché non era in aula....(assente giustificato?)
Ma forza Italia sì, firmo... Non invece crosetto, che rimane più credibile di molti antieuropeisti dell'ultima ora . 
Che sensazione m'ha dato conte? Uno che ce l'ha con l'opposizione e soprattutto con Salvini (dalla vicenda del papete) in modo credo legittimo; dopotutto ha a che fare con personaggi che biecamente proponevano una collaborazione al fine di scalzarlo appena possibile. E questo nemmeno velatamente....detto proprio apertamente.
È chiaro che appena può cerchi di tirare un calcio nei denti ai suoi competitori: altro che tavolo allargato e volemose bene . Sei all'opposizione: ci rimani e zitto! Se non hai i voti per dare il giro al banco ti adegui ; soprattutto se non hai le capacità per farlo ed hai archiviato chi potrebbe farlo per te (parlo di borghi e bagnai,ma anche di Rinaldi) ,ritenendo oramai passata la stagione dell'uscita dal sistema euro.
Salvini è un arruffapopolo tollerabile alla sacra della porchetta ma del tutto inadatto a presentare istanze in modo degno e credibile nel contesto europeo, che è quello dato .  E l'avvocato degli italiani, pur nei propri limiti , ha capito che Salvini ma  anche la nana fascista darebbero solo un contributo al fine di avvelenare i pozzi ,pregiudicando ancor più  la già esile reputazione di cui godiamo in Europa .
E fa bene a tirare dritto avendo il consenso della maggioranza .
 I "pieni poteri sono un'altra cosa": per quelli c'è già Orban....
È la democrazia,bellezza...


----------



## ologramma (13 Aprile 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Ha sbagliato dicendo che il mes l'ha firmato anche la lega ,nel 2012: non è vero!
> Nemmeno meloni lo firmò, ma solo perché non era in aula....(assente giustificato?)
> Ma forza Italia sì, firmo... Non invece crosetto, che rimane più credibile di molti antieuropeisti dell'ultima ora .
> Che sensazione m'ha dato conte? Uno che ce l'ha con l'opposizione e soprattutto con Salvini (dalla vicenda del papete) in modo credo legittimo; dopotutto ha a che fare con personaggi che biecamente proponevano una collaborazione al fine di scalzarlo appena possibile. E questo nemmeno velatamente....detto proprio apertamente.
> ...


leggo e rispondo solo all'inizio , quel paraculo di Salvini certo non l'ha firmato , mis embra che è stato detto, ma solo che con il berl e tremonti che lo hanno proposto c'era al governo quello , ricordi che mise una fila di cartoni e li butto giù dicendo che avrebbe tolto di mezzo una miriade di leggi vecchie  per snellire , poi si è visto cosa ha fatto, e l'altro  che si vantava di avercelo duro e protestava con roma ladrona  e con la Polverino allora con fini si mangiarono , mes sembra la porchetta sotto un tendone per far vedere  che andavano d'accordo dopo la lite .
Quando la portarono quella decisa da tutti e tre in parlamento  in parlamento che governava Monti lo scienziato salvatore della patria , credo votarono contro o si astennero non vorrei sbagliare, ma lo avevano già deciso prima , che stronzata.


----------



## stany (13 Aprile 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> leggo e rispondo solo all'inizio , quel paraculo di Salvini certo non l'ha firmato , mis embra che è stato detto, ma solo che con il berl e tremonti che lo hanno proposto c'era al governo quello , ricordi che mise una fila di cartoni e li butto giù dicendo che avrebbe tolto di mezzo una miriade di leggi vecchie  per snellire , poi si è visto cosa ha fatto, e l'altro  che si vantava di avercelo duro e protestava con roma ladrona  e con la Polverino allora con fini si mangiarono , mes sembra la porchetta sotto un tendone per far vedere  che andavano d'accordo dopo la lite .
> Quando la portarono quella decisa da tutti e tre in parlamento  in parlamento che governava Monti lo scienziato salvatore della patria , credo votarono contro o si astennero non vorrei sbagliare, ma lo avevano già deciso prima , che stronzata.


Diciamo che lo spread Si alzò a 500 punti proprio con la guida di Mario Monti. Tutti si spaventarono e diedero vita ad una specie di governo " di salvezza nazionale"... Compreso Berlusconi che era stato scalzato proprio gli amici di Monti. La lega chiaramente non si assunse la responsabilità di creare casini, Anche perché erano tutti d'accordo Bersani Berlusconi tutti gli altri....
Salvini poteva essere credibile col governo 5 stelle per eventualmente proporre un referendum per uscire dall'euro; cinque stelle nel frattempo erano evoluti avevo capito che non si poteva assolutamente adottare una strategia del genere, per ovvi motivi di numeri.nel resto abbiamo visto in Inghilterra e ci hanno messo 4 anni per uscire e non aveva la moneta comunitaria.
Diciamo che quello di oggi con Conte assomiglia molto al governo Monti di 8 anni fa. Del resto La mummia dal suo buen retiro di Nizza continua a ripetere che in momenti come questo bisogna stringersi attorno al manovratore.per Salvini va solo bene stare all'opposizione così non deve assumersi responsabilità.
Del resto questo c'è e con questo dobbiamo fare; se Marco Rizzo fosse al 32% sicuramente lo voterei anch'io e lo manderei in Europa a fare le trattative per il mio paese.
Ma siccome mi devo accontentare di Conte che fino a prova contraria è  una persona onesta e non è stata coinvolta nel traffico di diamanti e non ha rubato 49 milioni di rimborsi elettorali, mi accontento appunto e valuto giorno per giorno quello che fa; sapendo che chiunque vada in Europa a trattare ha delle difficoltà enormi. Del resto non bisogna nemmeno spaventare il popolo italiano i risparmiatori che sicuramente non vorrebbero tornare alla Lira.questo semmai si può vedere in un secondo tempo ma in questo momento siamo in una condizione di debolezza e la trattativa  va avanti secondo questa configurazione. L'alternativa qual è alzarsi dal tavolo sbattere i pugni e sbattere la porta? Poi si deve tornare a trattare; non si potrebbe in meno di 6 mesi creare le condizioni per avere una banca nazionale che possa irrorare denaro Come fanno gli USA. Poi abbiamo il problema endemico della burocrazia elefantiaca, il momento come questo fa la differenza con quella della Germania per esempio,


----------



## ologramma (13 Aprile 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Diciamo che lo spread Si alzò a 500 punti proprio con la guida di Mario Monti. Tutti si spaventarono e diedero vita ad una specie di governo " di salvezza nazionale"... Compreso Berlusconi che era stato scalzato proprio gli amici di Monti. La lega chiaramente non si assunse la responsabilità di creare casini, Anche perché erano tutti d'accordo Bersani Berlusconi tutti gli altri....
> Salvini poteva essere credibile col governo 5 stelle per eventualmente proporre un referendum per uscire dall'euro; cinque stelle nel frattempo erano evoluti avevo capito che non si poteva assolutamente adottare una strategia del genere, per ovvi motivi di numeri.nel resto abbiamo visto in Inghilterra e ci hanno messo 4 anni per uscire e non aveva la moneta comunitaria.
> Diciamo che quello di oggi con Conte assomiglia molto al governo Monti di 8 anni fa. Del resto La mummia dal suo buen retiro di Nizza continua a ripetere che in momenti come questo bisogna stringersi attorno al manovratore.per Salvini va solo bene stare all'opposizione così non deve assumersi responsabilità.
> Del resto questo c'è e con questo dobbiamo fare; se Marco Rizzo fosse al 32% sicuramente lo voterei anch'io e lo manderei in Europa a fare le trattative per il mio paese.
> Ma siccome mi devo accontentare di Conte che fino a prova contraria è  una persona onesta e non è stata coinvolta nel traffico di diamanti e non ha rubato 49 milioni di rimborsi elettorali, mi accontento appunto e valuto giorno per giorno quello che fa; sapendo che chiunque vada in Europa a trattare ha delle difficoltà enormi. Del resto non bisogna nemmeno spaventare il popolo italiano i risparmiatori che sicuramente non vorrebbero tornare alla Lira.questo semmai si può vedere in un secondo tempo ma in questo momento siamo in una condizione di debolezza e la trattativa non potranno mai funzionare va avanti secondo questa configurazione.


verità  su tutto solo che lo spread già stava su con il berlusca ed è per quello che lo hanno fatto dimettere , dato che per le sue televisioni darebbe via il culo si è preoccupato è ha votato tutto quello che gli mettevano davanti , poi mettici il processo con la bambina minorenne , si cagava sotto dalla paura , anche se la bambina per come era messa tutto sembrava minorenne ma na zoccola lo era.
Per i 5 stelle andati al governo hanno cambiato su alcuni punti e sono consapevoli ma Il cazzaro  se ci andrà prima o poi  vedremo se anche lui lo manterrà quello che di una cosa sono sicuro che quando e se avverrà ce faranno un culo in europa che i quello del berlusca era una passeggiata


----------



## stany (13 Aprile 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> verità  su tutto solo che lo spread già stava su con il berlusca ed è per quello che lo hanno fatto dimettere , dato che per le sue televisioni darebbe via il culo si è preoccupato è ha votato tutto quello che gli mettevano davanti , poi mettici il processo con la bambina minorenne , si cagava sotto dalla paura , anche se la bambina per come era messa tutto sembrava minorenne ma na zoccola lo era.
> Per i 5 stelle andati al governo hanno cambiato su alcuni punti e sono consapevoli ma Il cazzaro  se ci andrà prima o poi  vedremo se anche lui lo manterrà quello che di una cosa sono sicuro che quando e se avverrà ce faranno un culo in europa che i quello del berlusca era una passeggiata


Ma pure nazionalisti come orban non vogliono aiutare gli stati del sud Europa; comunque sarebbe bello in una simulazione virtuale vedere Salvini coi  pieni poteri


----------



## ologramma (13 Aprile 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Ma pure nazionalisti come orban non vogliono aiutare gli stati del sud Europa; comunque sarebbe bello in una simulazione virtuale vedere Salvini coi  pieni poteri


ora con la sua legge di pieni poteri è stato messo sotto l'occhio della tedeschina , la dittatura è finita da un pezzo quindi anche lui orban deve aver timore  se no che fà ? Forse più che nazionalisti sono menefreghisti vedono solo quello loro ma pretendono dagli altri una considerazione , lui è entrato per i soldi in europa  , è un altro ,paraculo
Cena ora :domani è un altro giorno si vedrà


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (14 Aprile 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io ho parlato della mia esperienza
> Se su 10 solo  4 fanno lezione online posso dire che gli altri 6 non meritano lo stipendio?
> Le segreterie delle scuole sono chiuse e sono pagati
> Idem i bidelli
> ...


Quindi stai affermando che 6 docenti su 10 NON fanno lezione? E' impossibile. Anche solo che assegnino compiti e basta, senza relazionarsi con gli alunni. Impossibile. Qui e altrove, sono in contatto con centinaia di docenti di tutta Italia, TUTTI, scuola media inferiore e superiore (forse nella primaria qualche docente sta facendo fatica ad allinearsi), fanno videolezioni, tutti, con grandissimo dispendio di tempi ed energie. I segretari, applicati etc lavorano da casa perchè la vita della scuola continua come  e più di prima, tutto per via telematica. I bidelli non so, staranno a casa. 
Non c'è nessun cappello da sollevare per la professionalità degli insegnanti, mica sono sanitari che stanno rischiando la vita: stanno solo facendo il loro lavoro con molto più impegno di prima perchè gli strumenti sono diversi.

Stai generalizzando partendo dalla tua piccola esperienza familiare, come se contasse qualcosa ai fini di una valutazione globale, perciò, per me, tacciabile di superficialità. E alla mia vicina di casa lo stesso do della superficiale perchè non usa guanti nè mascherina e si avvicina a chiunque e usa l'ascensore etc etc.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Aprile 2020)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Quindi stai affermando che 6 docenti su 10 NON fanno lezione? E' impossibile. Anche solo che assegnino compiti e basta, senza relazionarsi con gli alunni. Impossibile. Qui e altrove, sono in contatto con centinaia di docenti di tutta Italia, TUTTI, scuola media inferiore e superiore (forse nella primaria qualche docente sta facendo fatica ad allinearsi), fanno videolezioni, tutti, con grandissimo dispendio di tempi ed energie. I segretari, applicati etc lavorano da casa perchè la vita della scuola continua come  e più di prima, tutto per via telematica. I bidelli non so, staranno a casa.
> Non c'è nessun cappello da sollevare per la professionalità degli insegnanti, mica sono sanitari che stanno rischiando la vita: stanno solo facendo il loro lavoro con molto più impegno di prima perchè gli strumenti sono diversi.
> 
> Stai generalizzando partendo dalla tua piccola esperienza familiare, come se contasse qualcosa ai fini di una valutazione globale, perciò, per me, tacciabile di superficialità. E alla mia vicina di casa lo stesso do della superficiale perchè non usa guanti nè mascherina e si avvicina a chiunque e usa l'ascensore etc etc.


Hai ragione ho raccontato palle


----------



## Marjanna (14 Aprile 2020)

Nessuno di voi ha visto qualcuno di quei video che stanno girando fatti da ristoratori?


----------



## Nocciola (15 Aprile 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Nessuno di voi ha visto qualcuno di quei video che stanno girando fatti da ristoratori?


Si uno toscano 
Credo che abbia pienamente ragione


----------



## void (15 Aprile 2020)

Magari vi sembrerà folle, ma io credo che l'Italia uscirà da questo disastro più velocemente e meno peggio di altri più quotati paesi europei.
Mi sembra anche chiaro che il Covid19 ha cancellato il concetto di Europa.


----------



## danny (15 Aprile 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Hai ragione ho raccontato palle


Io penso proprio di no, anche perché pure mia figlia che fa la terza media ha più o meno espresso un'opinione non troppo distante dalla tua.
Il fattore umano conta molto.
Ci sono insegnanti che si sbattono, altri che si imboscano. Come in tutti i settori, del resto.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Io penso proprio di no, anche perché pure mia figlia che fa la terza media ha più o meno espresso un'opinione non troppo distante dalla tua.
> Il fattore umano conta molto.
> Ci sono insegnanti che si sbattono, altri che si imboscano. Come in tutti i settori, del resto.


E ma se porti la tua esperienza e scrivi che non generalizzi ti viene risposto come è stato risposto a me 
Esattamente come Quando ho scritto che ho parlato in ospedale con più medici e si è messo in dubbio 
Allora tanto vale che dico che racconto palle e stop 
O ti uniformi al pensiero o sei un cacciapalle 
Va bene così


----------



## danny (15 Aprile 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> E ma se porti la tua esperienza e scrivi che non generalizzi ti viene risposto come è stato risposto a me
> Esattamente come Quando ho scritto che ho parlato in ospedale con più medici e si è messo in dubbio
> Allora tanto vale che dico che racconto palle e stop
> O ti uniformi al pensiero o sei un cacciapalle
> Va bene così


Non esistono categorie di santi.
In tutte le categorie di lavoratori è la persona che fa la differenza.
Nella singola esperienza di ogni persona si può essere più o meno fortunati. 
Nella tua esperienza col Covid lo sei stata, perché hai trovato un'assistenza puntuale, come avrebbe dovuto essere dappertutto ma non è stato.
Ogni esperienza è quindi valida.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Non esistono categorie di santi.
> In tutte le categorie di lavoratori è la persona che fa la differenza.
> Nella singola esperienza di ogni persona si può essere più o meno fortunati.
> Nella tua esperienza col Covid lo sei stata, perché hai trovato un'assistenza puntuale, come avrebbe dovuto essere dappertutto ma non è stato.
> Ogni esperienza è quindi valida.


Va che non devi dirlo a me eh!
Io sono assolutamente d’accordo 
Dillo a quella dei disegnini e compagnia bella


----------



## abebis (15 Aprile 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> E ma se porti la tua esperienza e scrivi che non generalizzi ti viene risposto come è stato risposto a me
> Esattamente come Quando ho scritto che ho parlato in ospedale con più medici e si è messo in dubbio
> Allora tanto vale che dico che racconto palle e stop
> O ti uniformi al pensiero o sei un cacciapalle
> Va bene così


Ecco lo storico delle tue risposte nella questione



Nocciola ha detto:


> *Cartolerie e librerie a scuole chiuse mi fa sorridere*





Nocciola ha detto:


> Sul punto 2 non generalizzerei
> Mio figlio fa lezione online di 4 materie. Gli altri pubblicano video sulle piattaforme e verifiche da consegnare.
> Scusa ma che stiano lavorando più di prima anche no.
> *O meglio sicuramente non la maggioranza*
> Dopodiché* cassa integrazione per tutti ma per certe categorie mai. Professori, personale delle segreterie scolastiche,* ecc ecc





Nocciola ha detto:


> No no secondo me mettiamo in cassa integrazione quelli che non stanno facendo un cazzo. se su 10 professore 4 fanno lezioni online i 6 che sono due mesi che fanno vacanza vogliamo penalizzarli esattamente come tutti i dipendenti privati che sono in cassa integrazione perché manca il lavoro? *E quelli della segreteria *? E i bidelli? E in generale tutti i dipendenti comunali con gli uff chiusi?





Nocciola ha detto:


> *Io ho parlato della mia esperienza*
> Se su 10 solo  4 fanno lezione online posso dire che gli altri 6 non meritano lo stipendio?
> *Le segreterie delle scuole sono chiuse e sono pagati*
> Idem i bidelli
> ...


Il parlare della tua esperienza e non generalizzare è arrivato alla fine dopo essere stata da più parti ripresa.
Questo senza considerare che vorrei sapere se quei 6 di cui parli non si sono mai fatti vivi, se sono spariti completamente dal radar: danno i compiti? Correggono i lavori dei ragazzi? Se sì, stanno comunque lavorando. Non nel modo ottimale, posso concordare, ma stanno comunque lavorando. E nota bene: i professori a fare lezioni in streaming si espongono anche a dei rischi gratuiti e non banali, perché le registrazioni possono essere manipolate a scopo denigratorio e messe alla mercé di chiunque. E questo è un problema reale. Per cui non mi sento di biasimare troppo quelli che decidono di non esporsi ma che comunque continuano in qualche modo l'attività.

In ogni caso a tuttora, pur "non generalizzando", secondo te le segreterie sono chiuse. 

Niente di più falso: sono apertissime e lavorano tutti da casa. E ancora più di prima perché le problematiche da risolvere sono immense. Se le segreterie fossero chiuse e il personale a casa a grattarsi le palle (ché il concetto di "vacanza" in questo contesto lo lascerei perdere, va'...), non ci sarebbero parvenze di esami di maturità, non ci sarebbero nuove classi l'anno prossimo, eccetera.

Restano i bidelli, te lo concedo, che sono tutti in vacanza a rosolarsi le palle nelle loro seconde case in Sardegna o terze case a Cortina, spolpando le tasse degli italiani che lavorano. Si tratta di ben 4 bidelli ogni scuola elementare e numeri con proporzioni anche minori per i licei. Sono d'accordo che sono loro, con i loro stipendi lussuriosi e lussureggianti, che determineranno la rovina economica dell'Italia e sarei d'accordo anch'io di azzerare le loro laute rendite di posizione, perché tanto con i milioni che hanno già messo da parte ne hanno d'avanzo per più di una generazione.

Mi resta solo un dubbio. 

Ma perché tu non hai cercato di fare la bidella e entrare in questo magico mondo di privilegiati nullafacenti con stipendi da nababbi? Ah sì, me lo immagino: ci hai provato ma non avevi le raccomandazioni giuste né eri figlia di bidelli da tre generazioni. Capisco...
Beh, senti: io ho delle aderenze nella mafia dei bidelli. Se a emergenza finita mi scrivi, ci metto una buona parola per te e vedrai che un posticino imboscato in qualche scuola elementare te lo trovo....

Pace e bene.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Non esistono categorie di santi.
> In tutte le categorie di lavoratori *è la persona che fa la differenza*.
> Nella singola esperienza di ogni persona si può essere più o meno fortunati.
> Nella tua esperienza col Covid lo sei stata, perché hai trovato un'assistenza puntuale, come avrebbe dovuto essere dappertutto ma non è stato.
> Ogni esperienza è quindi valida.


Invece tutto lo studio delle organizzazioni e di gestione del personale e della organizzazione della produzione punta a ridurre al minimo il peso negativo della singolarità incapace principalmente e poi, di conseguenza, meno impegnato.
Esistono corsi universitari e poi di formazione per la dirigenza, in ogni campo, per questo.
Nella scuola sono state introdotte in varie forme delle innovazioni finalizzate a questo, anche mutuate da ciò che è stato realizzato nelle aziende.
Per il particolare prodotto che si attende dalla macchina della istruzione (su cui si può fare un lungo discorso) sono state attuate modalità di lavoro e controllo diverse. Fanno parte di queste innovazioni il progetto qualità, che ha ormai più di vent’anni, l’organizzazione collegiale in dipartimenti e, ultimo, il registro elettronico. Come per ogni percorso che richiede rispetto di tempi e modi è importante anche il sistema di controllo. Infatti vi sono i consigli di intersezione, interclasse, di classe e i dipartimenti per materia che costituiscono una forma di controllo tra pari e il dirigente che è responsabile del controllo generale, anche coadiuvato dai responsabili delle varie articolazioni. In questa situazione è davvero molto difficile che qualcuno possa imboscarsi. Certamente la  DAD (=Didattica a Distanza) è una cosa nuova, anche se da anni si sperimenta la “classe capovolta” che prevede un maggior uso di strumenti elettronici per aumentare l’autonomia nell’apprendimento degli studenti, ma comunque è cosa diversa dalla DAD per la quale tutti non erano preparati, anche perché l’interazione in presenza con gli alunni è importantissima a tutti i livelli. Del resto se fosse semplice insegnare stando ognuno a casa propria, sarebbero davvero inutili le scuole, ogni studente potrebbe far da sé con i propri libri.
Trattandosi di cosa nuova tutti (o quasi) si sono impegnati a cercare e inventare materiali. Le lezioni devono avere una durata inferiore a quella di una lezione in presenza, perché l’attenzione è inferiore (non ci sono effetti speciali) e non può essere richiamato facilmente chi non è attento perché non si riesce da uno schermo a percepire chiaramente come distratto. Ma per produrre quel quarto d’ora ci sono dietro ore di ricerca e organizzazione dei materiali, come sempre, ma di più dato che si tratta di una modalità nuova.
Purtroppo però nella scuola sono moltissimi i precari, che non sono persone che lavorano qualche giorno o qualche mese, ma spesso persone che anno dopo anno sono presenti, ma con contratti a termine. Può essere che, in questa situazione, molti di questi siano stati licenziati. Questo può essere perché i dirigenti devono pagare personalmente chi dovesse risultare non necessario.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Aprile 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Ecco lo storico delle tue risposte nella questione
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Per lungo tempo la dizione è stata “sospensione delle lezioni“ e non chiusura, perciò i bidelli sono stati presenti, anche per sanificare in attesa di una possibile (anche se altamente improbabile) riapertura.
In alcune scuole vi sono state anche riunioni in presenza, anche se contestate per le condizioni che non garantivano alcuna forma di sicurezza.


----------



## Vera (15 Aprile 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per lungo tempo la dizione è stata “sospensione delle lezioni“ e non chiusura, perciò i bidelli sono stati presenti, anche per sanificare in attesa di una possibile (anche se altamente improbabile) riapertura.
> In alcune scuole vi sono state anche riunioni in presenza, anche se contestate per le condizioni che non garantivano alcuna forma di sicurezza.


Immagino che @abebis  fosse ironico. Anche perché bidelli con stipendi da nababbi io non ne conosco.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Aprile 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Immagino che @abebis  fosse ironico. Anche perché bidelli con stipendi da nababbi io non ne conosco.


Era evidente 
Ho solo precisato che non sono stati a casa.
Poi, nelle regioni dove esiste la mensa, c’è il personale di mensa, che spesso è dipendente della società esterna che fornisce il servizio,  pagato pochissimo perché è con contratti tremendi.


----------



## Marjanna (15 Aprile 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Si uno toscano
> Credo che abbia pienamente ragione


Deve essere uno di quelli che ho visto anch'io.
Ad ascoltarlo si ha certamente le sue ragioni. Solo che non è il solo. Pensa a tutte le città storiche che hanno piccoli locali, in alcune sono dei veri e propri buchi.
Parrucchiere non credo sia molto diverso. Han parlato della prossima stagione nelle spiagge, e lo stesso vale per gli ombrelloni. Minor numero, meno entrate. Affitti da pagare. Ma affitti anche per chi si trova a casa... è una bomba pronta ad esplodere? Non so cosa vedremo, ma dubito che tutti correranno fuori ad abbracciarsi amorevolmente.
Ci sarebbe da riscrivere un intero modo di vivere, e se non si troveranno delle linee guida per aiutare tutti in questo percorso, temo che si riscriverà da solo, ma non so a che prezzo.


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (15 Aprile 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per lungo tempo la dizione è stata “sospensione delle lezioni“ e non chiusura, perciò i bidelli sono stati presenti, anche per sanificare in attesa di una possibile (anche se altamente improbabile) riapertura.
> In alcune scuole vi sono state anche riunioni in presenza, anche se contestate per le condizioni che non garantivano alcuna forma di sicurezza.


I docenti sono costantemente in contatto con gli alunni, con i cdc, con i dirigenti e con le segreterie in videoconferenze, videochiamate, su wa; i telefoni bollono, i pc anelano a qualche ora di tregua. Anche nel giorno di Pasqua ci si aggiorna sulle novità che le varie piattaforme mettono in campo provando e riprovando le nuove modalità. I ragazzi chiedono il contatto costantemente, anche solo per confrontarsi sugli stati d'animo inediti che si trovano a fronteggiare e per essere rassicurati, a qualsiasi ora del giorno e spesso anche la sera tardi. Sentir parlare di fancazzismo mi fa ribollire il sangue nelle vene.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Aprile 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Deve essere uno di quelli che ho visto anch'io.
> Ad ascoltarlo si ha certamente le sue ragioni. Solo che non è il solo. Pensa a tutte le città storiche che hanno piccoli locali, in alcune sono dei veri e propri buchi.
> Parrucchiere non credo sia molto diverso. Han parlato della prossima stagione nelle spiagge, e lo stesso vale per gli ombrelloni. Minor numero, meno entrate. Affitti da pagare. Ma affitti anche per chi si trova a casa... è una bomba pronta ad esplodere? Non so cosa vedremo, ma dubito che tutti correranno fuori ad abbracciarsi amorevolmente.
> Ci sarebbe da riscrivere un'intero modo di vivere, e se non si troveranno delle linee guida per aiutare tutti in questo percorso, temo che si riscriverà da solo, ma non so a che prezzo.


certo che come lui tanti altri sono nelle medesime situazioni
Io sostengo da un po’ che non si può continuare così.


----------



## abebis (15 Aprile 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Immagino che @abebis  fosse ironico. Anche perché bidelli con stipendi da nababbi io non ne conosco.


Ma come non ne conosci? Bah, si vede che sei una poveraccia che non frequenta certi ambienti: al Billionaire, a Porto Cervo, senza la tessera del sindacato dei bidelli non ti servono neanche un'acqua minerale!


----------



## ipazia (15 Aprile 2020)

Alla preparazione dei docenti io aggiungerei, piccolo particolare, anche la preparazione dei discenti in DAD.

Non voglio fare il solito pippone.
Ma imparare a scuola e imparare davanti allo schermo non è la stessa cosa.
Non è lo stesso percorso di costruzione di motivazione.
non è l'uso solito degli strumenti di apprendimento (non mi riferisco agli oggetti, mi riferisco alle competenze che trasversalmente alla didattica contenutistica si insegnano a scuola).

Non è lo stesso setting in buona sostanza.

Se a questo si aggiunge che, tolti i casi particolari, la situazione della disponibilità dei mezzi delle famiglie è a macchia di leopardo abbiamo una bella pentola di variabili da gestire e contenere. E dopo averle gestite e contenute, da guidare.

Una buona percentuale di famiglie ha a disposizione il solo cellulare per partecipare alle lezioni.
Poi c'è chi ha tablet, chi ha pc.
chi ha strumenti per ogni figlio. E chi no.

E quando i ragazzini sono in scuole di diverso grado può serenamente capitare che le lezioni si sovrappongano.

E dal punto di vista organizzativo, perlomeno nei plessi e in alcuni territori più organizzati, è tramite le segreterie che si sta facendo fronte ad una questione organizzativa che non è di poco conto.

Se ognuno ragiona nel suo ristretto campo esperienzale, è ovvio non riuscire a vedere la complessità di una organizzazione che deve rispondere in modo uniforme a 9 milioni di individui di provenienza sociale, culturale, economica assolutamente variegata.

Con mezzi differenziati a disposizione.
E spesso non adatti alla DAD.
Con la richiesta di renderli adatti inserendo la DAD nella diversità di mezzi (e preparare una lezione fruibile via smartphone non è la stessa cosa che prepararne una per tablet o una per pc) e adeguando tutta una serie di norme. Spesso "veleggiandoci" sopra con un pieno carico di responsabilità (che significa non tutela) da parte dei docenti stessi.

Sono stati stanziati fondi che le scuole stanno ridistribuendo comprando mezzi informatici per le famiglie che non ne hanno.
Per fornire di connessione internet chi non ce l'ha e ha solo la linea dati del cel.

Il tutto cercando di rimanere all'interno della costituzione che prevede lo stesso accesso per tutti.

Sorvolo sugli interventi per i ragazzini con DSA (facili tutto sommato) e sui disabili, dagli autistici ai non verbali, ai down, agli iperattivi...
Che non si improvvisano dal niente. E calati dall'alto.

Giusto per citare uno a caso, che si è occupato di complessità

_"...Certo la complessità compare laddove il pensiero semplificante fallisce, ma comprende al suo interno tutto ciò che mette ordine, chiarezza, distinzione, precisione nella conoscenza. Mentre il pensiero disintegra la complessità del reale, il pensiero complesso assimila il più possibile i modi semplificanti di pensare, ma rifiuta le conseguenze mutilanti, riduttive, unidimensionalizzanti e alla fine accecanti di una semplificazione che si considera il riflesso di quanto c’è nella realtà. La seconda illusione è quella di confondere complessità e completezza. […] Il pensiero complesso aspira alla conoscenza multidimensionale, ma è consapevole in partenza dell’impossibilità della conoscenza completa: uno degli assiomi della complessità è l’impossibilità, anche teorica, del’onniscienza..."_
E. Morin -


----------



## Brunetta (15 Aprile 2020)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> I docenti sono costantemente in contatto con gli alunni, con i cdc, con i dirigenti e con le segreterie in videoconferenze, videochiamate, su wa; i telefoni bollono, i pc anelano a qualche ora di tregua. Anche nel giorno di Pasqua ci si aggiorna sulle novità che le varie piattaforme mettono in campo provando e riprovando le nuove modalità. I ragazzi chiedono il contatto costantemente, anche solo per confrontarsi sugli stati d'animo inediti che si trovano a fronteggiare e per essere rassicurati, a qualsiasi ora del giorno e spesso anche la sera tardi. Sentir parlare di fancazzismo mi fa ribollire il sangue nelle vene.


Una percentuale di fancazzisti, per indole o incapacità o le due cose insieme, c’è sempre stata anche se, per me, inferiore al 10%. Naturalmente anche il non fare niente è sempre relativo. Anche se abbiamo tutti ricordi o leggende del prof che leggeva il giornale. Certamente mentre gli alunni stanno producendo un testo, non è che l’insegnante debba obbligatoriamente guardarli con amore.
La didattica a distanza non era prevista in contratto e quindi potrebbe essere contestata. Anche in questo non ho sentito molte contestazioni. Anche perché gli insegnanti sono “una strana razza” e considerano gli studenti i propri studenti e ci tengono che imparino.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Alla preparazione dei docenti io aggiungerei, piccolo particolare, anche la preparazione dei discenti in DAD.
> 
> Non voglio fare il solito pippone.
> Ma imparare a scuola e imparare davanti allo schermo non è la stessa cosa.
> ...


Però in questi giorni vogliamo essere tutti esperti di virologia ed epidemiologia, che sono due specializzazioni diverse, e di grandi organizzazioni ecc.
Pecchiamo un po’ tutti.


----------



## ipazia (15 Aprile 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però in questi giorni vogliamo essere tutti esperti di virologia ed epidemiologia, che sono due specializzazioni diverse, e di grandi organizzazioni ecc.
> Pecchiamo un po’ tutti.


Non penso sia questione semplicemente di esperienza.  

Non ho citato a caso Morin.
si può sapere tanto. Di tanti settori.

Si può sapere partendo da una base di certezza. (pensiero semplificato)
Oppure si può sapere partendo da una base di incertezza. (pensiero complesso che sfrutta le connessioni e i salti di competenze).

sapendo che le proprie sono ipotesi in fase di validazione.
E aspettare pazientemente che i fatti confermino o disconfermino le proprie intuizioni. 

Certo, serve uscire dall'ottica pelosa dell'umiltà fittizia e anche un po' ipocrita.

che non rende onore nè a chi ha torto (non usando l'errore come apprendimento e legandolo a CHI lo commette invece che usandolo come materiale per arricchire tutti) nè a chi ha ragione (usando la ragione come territorio di combattimento di opinioni invece che come territorio di intuizioni condivise e condivisibili e di nuovo, come materiale arricchente per tutti)


----------



## Vera (15 Aprile 2020)

Io sono molto soddisfatta del lavoro che stanno svolgendo i Prof di mia figlia. Video lezioni giornaliere per quasi la totalità dell'orario scolastico, compiti in classe, incontri con gli autori, oltre, ovviamente, ai compiti da svolgere (questi un po' troppi, secondo me). 
Il Comune si è prodigato a distribuire in comodato d'uso i tablet ai ragazzi che erano sprovvisti di strumenti tecnologici. Anche per quanto riguarda la connessione ha sensibilizzato tutti a lasciare aperte le linee WiFi, "adottando" così gli studenti senza connessione.
Sarò fortunata, sicuramente, ma sembra lavorino, addirittura, più del solito.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non penso sia questione semplicemente di esperienza.
> 
> Non ho citato a caso Morin.
> si può sapere tanto. Di tanti settori.
> ...


Però nelle questioni complesse (quasi tutte, nulla è semplice neppure fare la pizza) dovremmo essere consapevoli che al più stiamo facendo solo i piccoli divulgatori e, di conseguenza, semplificatori in modo approssimativo di ciò che abbiamo capito da ciò che hanno detto diversi esperti, pure loro poco esperti di una cosa nuova, non solo come malattia, ma anche come situazione sociale ed economica. Non per nulla parliamo di quarantena che ha una origine rituale più che medico.
Invece potremmo discutere della nostra visione filosofica e della nostra accettazione del rischio.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Aprile 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Io sono molto soddisfatta del lavoro che stanno svolgendo i Prof di mia figlia. Video lezioni giornaliere per quasi la totalità dell'orario scolastico, compiti in classe, incontri con gli autori, oltre, ovviamente, ai compiti da svolgere (questi un po' troppi, secondo me).
> Il Comune si è prodigato a distribuire in comodato d'uso i tablet ai ragazzi che erano sprovvisti di strumenti tecnologici. Anche per quanto riguarda la connessione ha sensibilizzato tutti a lasciare aperte le linee WiFi, "adottando" così gli studenti senza connessione.
> Sarò fortunata, sicuramente, ma sembra lavorino, addirittura, più del solito.


Ci sono anche scuole, comuni, piccole realtà che sono famose nel mondo.


----------



## Minerva (15 Aprile 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Ma come non ne conosci? Bah, si vede che sei una poveraccia che non frequenta certi ambienti: al Billionaire, a Porto Cervo, senza la tessera del sindacato dei bidelli non ti servono neanche un'acqua minerale!


Mi sento bidella nell"anima


----------



## Brunetta (15 Aprile 2020)

Minerva ha detto:


> Mi sento bidella nell"anima


Ti ci vedo a pulire i cessi con classe


----------



## abebis (15 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non voglio fare il solito pippone.


Eccola lì!
Come quelli che iniziano il discorso con "io non sono omofobo..."
Uguale uguale...




> Se a questo si aggiunge che, tolti i casi particolari, la situazione della disponibilità dei mezzi delle famiglie è a macchia di leopardo abbiamo una bella pentola di variabili da gestire e contenere. E dopo averle gestite e contenute, da guidare.
> 
> Una buona percentuale di famiglie ha a disposizione il solo cellulare per partecipare alle lezioni.
> Poi c'è chi ha tablet, chi ha pc.
> chi ha strumenti per ogni figlio. E chi no.


Fosse solo questo il problema! Ti cito una cosa che mi è successa non più di 5 giorni fa. Letto con gli stessi occhi con cui leggo qui i tuoi deliranti deliri.

Ad un questionario sul grado di soddisfazione della didattica a distanza uno studente si è lamentato dicendo che la trova del tutto inefficace.

Motivazione: non ho la connessione internet.



Questo è un ragazzo di vent'anni che prima o poi si laureerà!!!

Tremate, gente, tremate!


----------



## Minerva (15 Aprile 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti ci vedo a pulire i cessi con classe


Del resto è proprio sanificando servizi igienici che la si può dimostrare.fermo restando che quei ricconi di bidelli sanno fare anche tanto altro ...sia chiaro


----------



## abebis (15 Aprile 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Io sono molto soddisfatta del lavoro che stanno svolgendo i Prof di mia figlia. Video lezioni giornaliere per quasi la totalità dell'orario scolastico, compiti in classe, incontri con gli autori, oltre, ovviamente, ai compiti da svolgere (questi un po' troppi, secondo me).
> Il Comune si è prodigato a distribuire in comodato d'uso i tablet ai ragazzi che erano sprovvisti di strumenti tecnologici. Anche per quanto riguarda la connessione ha sensibilizzato tutti a lasciare aperte le linee WiFi, "adottando" così gli studenti senza connessione.
> Sarò fortunata, sicuramente, ma *sembra lavorino*, addirittura, più del solito.


Leva pure il "sembra" e il condizionale.
Ho perso il conto dei giorni da cui sono seduto su questa sedia. Mi è venuto il culo piatto con le piaghe da decubito.
Anche questi giorni di festa me li sono passati qui.
Vero è che non avevo un cazzo da fare. Però magari almeno domenica me la sarei potuta passare su netflix.
Meno male che ogni tanto vengo distratto...   con delicata insistenza...


----------



## perplesso (15 Aprile 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Ma pure nazionalisti come orban non vogliono aiutare gli stati del sud Europa; comunque sarebbe bello in una simulazione virtuale vedere Salvini coi  pieni poteri


Orban almeno lo ammette, gli altri ti fanno delle supercazzole per dire alla fine la stessa cosa.   ed è meglio uno stronzo sincero che un falso buono


----------



## Vera (15 Aprile 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Leva pure il "sembra" e il condizionale.
> Ho perso il conto dei giorni da cui sono seduto su questa sedia. Mi è venuto il culo piatto con le piaghe da decubito.
> Anche questi giorni di festa me li sono passati qui.
> Vero è che non avevo un cazzo da fare. Però magari almeno domenica me la sarei potuta passare su netflix.
> Meno male che ogni tanto vengo distratto...   con delicata insistenza...


Pensa positivo.
Pensa se avevi le emorroidi


----------



## perplesso (15 Aprile 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Io sono molto soddisfatta del lavoro che stanno svolgendo i Prof di mia figlia. Video lezioni giornaliere per quasi la totalità dell'orario scolastico, compiti in classe, incontri con gli autori, oltre, ovviamente, ai compiti da svolgere (questi un po' troppi, secondo me).
> Il Comune si è prodigato a distribuire in comodato d'uso i tablet ai ragazzi che erano sprovvisti di strumenti tecnologici. Anche per quanto riguarda la connessione ha sensibilizzato tutti a lasciare aperte le linee WiFi, "adottando" così gli studenti senza connessione.
> Sarò fortunata, sicuramente, ma sembra lavorino, addirittura, più del solito.


non dovendo uscire da casa, molti possono risparmiare anche 2 ore al giorno di mancate code, bestemmie per il parcheggio, varie ed eventuali.

in 2 ore si possono fare tante cose in più


----------



## abebis (15 Aprile 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Pensa positivo.
> Pensa se avevi le emorroidi


----------



## ipazia (15 Aprile 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però nelle questioni complesse (quasi tutte, nulla è semplice neppure fare la pizza) dovremmo essere consapevoli che al più stiamo facendo solo i piccoli divulgatori e, di conseguenza, semplificatori in modo approssimativo di ciò che abbiamo capito da ciò che hanno detto diversi esperti, pure loro poco esperti di una cosa nuova, non solo come malattia, ma anche come situazione sociale ed economica. Non per nulla parliamo di quarantena che ha una origine rituale più che medico.
> Invece potremmo discutere della nostra visione filosofica e della nostra accettazione del rischio.


Per far questo che dici, serve sapere cosa si sa e cosa non si sa. 
Sapere dove si incrociano le competenze. 

Discutere di accettazione del rischio è quanto di più difficile si possa fare, prima di tutto perchè prima di far due chiacchiere riguardo l'accettazione del rischio, prima bisognerebbe chiarirsi sulla percezione del rischio.   

Per farlo, serve riuscire ad avere una visione della realtà.
Basata sulla capacità di lettura dei dati. 

E si torna al sapere quello che si sa e quello non si sa. 

L'altra competenza è saper non prenderla sul personale. 

Sapendo chi si è.


----------



## ipazia (15 Aprile 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Eccola lì!
> Come quelli che iniziano il discorso con "io non sono omofobo..."
> Uguale uguale...


Se a questo si aggiunge che, tolti i casi particolari, la situazione della disponibilità dei mezzi delle famiglie è a macchia di leopardo abbiamo una bella pentola di variabili da gestire e contenere. E dopo averle gestite e contenute, da guidare.

Una buona percentuale di famiglie ha a disposizione il solo cellulare per partecipare alle lezioni.
Poi c'è chi ha tablet, chi ha pc.
chi ha strumenti per ogni figlio. E chi no.
[/QUOTE]

Fosse solo questo il problema! Ti cito una cosa che mi è successa non più di 5 giorni fa. Letto con gli stessi occhi con cui leggo qui i tuoi deliranti deliri.

Ad un questionario sul grado di soddisfazione della didattica a distanza uno studente si è lamentato dicendo che la trova del tutto inefficace.

Motivazione: non ho la connessione internet.



Questo è un ragazzo di vent'anni che prima o poi si laureerà!!!

Tremate, gente, tremate!
[/QUOTE]

Io sono una stronza arrogante.   
Non omofoba 

E di solito, se ho voglia di scrivere pipponi, li scrivo senza chiedere il permesso a nessuno. Do per scontato che chi ha voglia di leggere, legge. Chi ha voglia di capire, capisce. 
Non mi sposta più di tanto il consenso esterno.

Per l'appunto, stronza arrogante. 

Non sono i ragazzi che cresceranno a preoccuparmi attualmente.
Mi impensieriscono molto di più i genitori che li han cresciuti stì geni


----------



## abebis (15 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non sono i ragazzi che cresceranno a preoccuparmi attualmente.
> Mi impensieriscono molto di più i genitori che li han cresciuti stì geni


Vabbeh, i genitori che li hanno cresciuti ormai i danni li hanno fatti: non potendoli sopprimere, vanno compatiti.

Sono i ragazzi invece che sono sulla strada buona per produrre altrettanti danni!!!


----------



## ipazia (15 Aprile 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Vabbeh, i genitori che li hanno cresciuti ormai i danni li hanno fatti: non potendoli sopprimere, vanno compatiti.
> 
> Sono i ragazzi invece che sono sulla strada buona per produrre altrettanti danni!!!


A 20 anni sono già adulti. 
Per quanto li si voglia trattar come ragazzini e a loro faccia comodo esser trattati come tali (non tutti, sia ben chiaro. Ho a che fare con 20enni che i moderni 40enni che si levino)

I genitori che li han cresciuti, perdona il francesismo, cor cazzo compatirli.
Sono direttamente corresponsabili dello sfacelo in cui siamo immersi. 

Dirlo chiaramente, a costo di esser fastidiosi, mi sembra il minimo.   

Io a 20 anni vivevo da sola. 
Ero stata violentata. Studiavo e lavoravo. 
E facevo pure festa. Oltre che scopare come se non ci fosse un domani.

O sono un "essere speciale" o semplicemente quando serve si fa quel che serve. 

(e mi piacerebbe eh raccontarmi di essere un essere speciale...ma non è così. Sono una normalissima persona che ha preso le sue botte e ha deciso che avrebbe tirato dritto lo stesso. E' volontà. E non avere il culo al caldo. E' una cosa di cui sono grata ai miei. Non mi hanno insegnato un cazzo dell'affetto, ma mi hanno insegnato a combattere per vivere senza farmi troppe seghe. mi diceva mio papà, quando avevo una roba tipo 4 anni "la vita la devi mordere!!!" e mentre lo diceva mi digrignava i denti davanti alla faccia e mi faceva vedere a mordere).


----------



## Brunetta (15 Aprile 2020)

Minerva ha detto:


> Del resto è proprio sanificando servizi igienici che la si può dimostrare.fermo restando che quei ricconi di bidelli sanno fare anche tanto altro ...sia chiaro


Però non hai idea...


----------



## bettypage (15 Aprile 2020)

C'è anche un limite di ore per questioni di benessere, questi ragazzi non possono seguire più di 3 videolezioni al giorno, che sommate allo svolgimento dei compiti in autonomia raddopiano (non più di 6 x legge).  Cosa che invece tocca fare al docente per reinventarsi una nuova modalità di lavoro, non si contano ore di corsi online di formazione, per non parlare degli inutili adempimenti burocratici. La famosa inutile carta amata da noi italiani, utile in caso di inutili cause e/o contestazioni. Poi se uno vuole capire un po' meglio cosa sia insegnare https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.il...ine-sono-una-pallida-alternativa/5769265/amp/

Resta sempre il brutto vizio di mancanza totale di rispetto delle professioni. Siamo tuttologi.


----------



## danny (16 Aprile 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Io sono molto soddisfatta del lavoro che stanno svolgendo i Prof di mia figlia. Video lezioni giornaliere per quasi la totalità dell'orario scolastico, compiti in classe, incontri con gli autori, oltre, ovviamente, ai compiti da svolgere (questi un po' troppi, secondo me).
> Il Comune si è prodigato a distribuire in comodato d'uso i tablet ai ragazzi che erano sprovvisti di strumenti tecnologici. Anche per quanto riguarda la connessione ha sensibilizzato tutti a lasciare aperte le linee WiFi, "adottando" così gli studenti senza connessione.
> Sarò fortunata, sicuramente, ma sembra lavorino, addirittura, più del solito.


Nel tuo caso sì.
I tablet agli studenti noi ce li sognamo.
Da noi è andata diversamente.
Ci sono volute 3 settimane di chiusura perché tutti gli insegnanti si facessero vivi con modalità diverse e comunque ancora in disaccordo sulla piattaforma da usare. 
Tieni conto che già prima non tutti erano in grado di usare correttamente il registro elettronico e difatti ci sono stati equivoci sull'organizzazione delle lezioni perché c'era chi non le segnava, chi le segnava in ritardo, magari sovrapponendosi a un'altra lezione. Un giorno abbiamo dovuto annullare una lezione di canto pomeridiana all'ultimo momento perché la prof ha confermato solo mezz'ora ora prima la lezione, di cui si aveva avuto vaga notizia in mattinata tramite la chat su wa. 
Ad esclusione di quella di religione e quella di lettere, gli altri inizialmente hanno solo assegnato i compiti.
A regime come adesso,  delle 6 ore di lezione quotidiana ne sono rimaste due, a volte 3. 
Mia figlia non si lamenta. Studiare da sola le piace. 
Alcuni insegnanti sono molto piacevoli da ascoltare.. I video delle lezioni di musica e arte sono godibilissimi per tutti. Lei è una delle più brave della classe, per cui questo tipo di didattica ridotta non credo comporterà minore preparazione nel suo caso. 
Diciamo che è una regola valida per tutti non giudicare mai un settore in maniera netta e non amo per natura le prese di posizione estreme. 
Ci sono le buone situazioni e quelle che non lo sono, con tutte le sfumature del caso. 
Al Berchet, liceo classico, dove studia un nostro conoscente l'orario è rimasto inalterato, quindi seguono 6 ore di lezione quotidiane. In quel caso posso supporre che vi sia un aggravio di lavoro, compensato però dalla non necessità di trasferimenti e dal fatto che nelle ore buche uno possa fare altro. 
Il lavorare a casa comunque fa risparmiare sui viaggi. 
Per molti anni, questi hanno inciso per 3/4 ore giornaliere. Credo che in media siano due ore giornaliere di tempo libero in più.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Nel tuo caso sì.
> I tablet agli studenti noi ce li sognamo.
> Da noi è andata diversamente.
> Ci sono volute 3 settimane di chiusura perché tutti gli insegnanti si facessero vivi con modalità diverse e comunque ancora in disaccordo sulla piattaforma da usare.
> ...


Nel secondo grassetto contraddici il primo.


----------



## danny (16 Aprile 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nel secondo grassetto contraddici il primo.


Non fare l'insegnante, correggendo (anche se ti devo dire che supporre non è sinonimo di giudicare).
Su un forum si controbatte.
Sulla base della tua esperienza è più gravoso mantenere un orario come quello precedente o dimezzarlo?
Ti avviso che io lavoro anche sabato prossimo , in ufficio.
È il quarto giorno aggiuntivo in un mese che lavoro senza venire pagato per venire incontro alle esigenze di questa emergenza. 
Non è che mi lamento.


----------



## stany (18 Aprile 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> Orban almeno lo ammette, gli altri ti fanno delle supercazzole per dire alla fine la stessa cosa.   ed è meglio uno stronzo sincero che un falso buono


Cioè... Salvini...il re della supercazzola!
In effetti Monicelli ,se fosse ancora vivo, lo scritturerebbe per un sequel di amici miei: la scena del citofono su tutte


----------



## perplesso (18 Aprile 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Cioè... Salvini...il re della supercazzola!
> In effetti Monicelli ,se fosse ancora vivo, lo scritturerebbe per un sequel di amici miei: la scena del citofono su tutte


certo che essere ossessionati da Salvini pure in un frangente come questo, denuncia quanto siano malridotte mentalmente le persone di sinistra del XXI secolo.

nemmeno vi accorgete di quanto ci stiano prendendo per il culo in UE grazie a voi


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Aprile 2020)

Adoro leggervi quando parlate di politica: siete una meravigliosa foto in bianco e nero del ceto medio che non c'è più. E, per una volta, sono serio.


----------



## perplesso (18 Aprile 2020)

e se ci è arrivato pure Marattin....




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=250377906137590


----------



## stany (19 Aprile 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> certo che essere ossessionati da Salvini pure in un frangente come questo, denuncia quanto siano malridotte mentalmente le persone di sinistra del XXI secolo.
> 
> nemmeno vi accorgete di quanto ci stiano prendendo per il culo in UE grazie a voi


Salvini mi fa ridere , teneramente ,ma anche pensare , a come il 12% degli italiani aventi diritto al voto  (il 30% del 40%/ che va a votare) possa credere ad un cazzaro del genere... E parlo di circa 5,2 milioni di persone. 
Comunque io, non sono di "sinistra"...
Sono stalinista!



perplesso ha detto:


> e se ci è arrivato pure Marattin....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guarda , stamani ho sentito il "francese"  Gozi.....la preparazione sulla materia è al livello di questo ventriloquo di Renzi, ovvero : pari a chi legge le notizie confuse e contraddittorie o che si possono sentire in TV dai vari "specialisti" . Infatti più volte dice di non capire ... Quando dovrebbe spiegare a prescindere il funzionamento. Solo che è un poco più brillante e credibile di Gozi, che ha parlato dieci minuti senza dire alcunché di chiaro e comprensibile sulla materia.
L'unica cosa che nessuno dice , è che intanto Germania e Francia hanno ottenuto un terzo dei finanziamenti a fondo perduto ...dai 50 a 80 miliardi da non restituire;.mentre noi discutiamo settimane di formule di prestito; dove cambia solo il tasso di interesse e forse la durata. La garanzia del prestito è comunque dello stato (95% o più) , ed è facile capire su cosa si possa basare...sui 340 mldi di CDP, che sono almeno 250 solo nella raccolta postale....buoni fruttiferi , assicurazioni postevita ecc..



perplesso ha detto:


> certo che essere ossessionati da Salvini pure in un frangente come questo,


Salvini non conosce la differenza ed il rapporto tra debito pubblico ,prodotto interno lordo e deficit di bilancio..  È come burioni ...tante presenze in TV senza costrutto.


----------



## danny (20 Aprile 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Salvini non conosce la differenza ed il rapporto tra debito pubblico ,prodotto interno lordo e deficit di bilancio..  È come burioni ...tante presenze in TV senza costrutto.


Ma che ti frega, Stany.
Non governa neppure e sta facendo un'opposizione patetica.


----------



## stany (20 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ma che ti frega, Stany.
> Non governa neppure e sta facendo un'opposizione patetica.


Vero...un cazzone che vorrebbe Mario Draghi a governare: uno che rappresenta la massima espressione della gerarchia finanziaria e globalista (non dico anche rettiliano ) per il quale non vale proprio la pena rammaricarsi come anche per gli oltre 5 milioni di italioti che lo vedono come il messia . Dei quali una buona parte fino a ieri erano così invisi a capitan findus che non si accorgono della presa per il culo....
E intanto:





						Ai tedeschi tutto è concesso, anche battere valuta. Berlino si conia una moneta da 5 euro valida solo in Germania | LA NOTIZIA
					

La Germania è un Paese ostile all’Italia e quando può si mette di traverso, soprattutto quando si tratta di soldi. Però i tedeschi, che sono convinti che




					www.lanotiziagiornale.it
				




Saranno pochi dieci milioni ,ma hanno creato il precedente . Da ora in poi dovrebbe essere:  liberi tutti....Ma mi sa che il governo  è  più realista del re!


----------



## perplesso (20 Aprile 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Salvini mi fa ridere , teneramente ,ma anche pensare , a come il 12% degli italiani aventi diritto al voto  (il 30% del 40%/ che va a votare) possa credere ad un cazzaro del genere... E parlo di circa 5,2 milioni di persone.
> Comunque io, non sono di "sinistra"...
> Sono stalinista!
> 
> ...


già uno che si definisce stalinista e pretende di parlare di economia fa decisamente ridere.

ciò premesso.

il discorso è abbastanza semplice.  gli eurobond non passeranno mai perchè Germania e paesi satelliti non voglio nemmeno sentir parlare di accollarsi il devito italiano o quello francese.   L'Italia non può fidarsi di tedeschi e soci e firmare il MES perchè tanto una clausola di inapplicabilità dell'art.7 del regolamento Two Pack i tedeschi non la sottoscrivono.

passeranno i recovery bonds perchè 1-li propone la Francia ed alla Merkel non conviene litigare coi francesi e 2-riguardano solo il presente ed il futuro e cmq anche in Olanda e Germania i numeri dei morti e dei contagiati cominciano ad essere pesanti, quindi quei soldi possono fare comodo anche a loro.

ora si tratta di vedere le clausole di questi RB e provare a trovare la sòla ed in effetti in questo caso Draghi e Giorgietti sarebbeo molto più affidabili di Conte e Gualtieri.


----------



## stany (20 Aprile 2020)

Se fossimo in URSS non parleremmo del sesso degli angeli, ma le persone sarebbero aiutate fattivamente . Giorgetti te lo passo : è un mediatore che in questo contesto è più credibile di borghi e bagnai , ma anche di rinaldi (non che abbiano torto ,eh! Anzi...) . Siamo dentro ad un sistema che non funziona. Che denota il provincialismo delle vedute dei vari "statisti" europei.
Il debito non verrebbe colettivizzato coi nuovi eurobond....quello vecchio di 2300 mldi continueremo a cercare inutilmente di estinguerlo con emissione di titoli ad alto interesse. La paura degli altri è solo ipocrisia: vorrebbero che anche i nuovi titoli dessero loro la possibilità di sfruttare (sfruttarci)  l'alto tasso di interesse , dovendoli magari acquistare a loro volta in modo sussidiario . Per questo non vogliono emissioni con tassi univoci uguali per tutti!
E intanto Francia e Germania hanno già miliardi a fondo perduto! 
Altro che Stalin ci vorrebbe....


----------



## perplesso (20 Aprile 2020)

se vuoi andare in Ucraina a chiedere come Stalin aiutasse fattivamente, accomodati, poi ci vieni a raccontare l'avventura.

che la soluzione sia il dissolvimento dell'UE per evidente impossibilità di trovare una linea comune mi pare ovvio.  mi pare altrettanto ovvio che faranno di tutto per non ammettere questa realtà e di solito quando si fa di tutto per negare la realtà,. si fanno dei casini giganteschi


----------



## stany (20 Aprile 2020)

Eurozona o zona di guerra? Ecco perché bisogna tornare alla Lira
					

Già prima del coronavirus l’Italia aveva un’economia di guerra. Sono 18 anni che gli italiani che gli italiani hanno in tasca l’euro, è tempo di tracciarne il bilancio. Con questo articolo diamo un’occhiata ad una serie di grafici, presi da fonti ufficiali, per dimostrare quanto – negli ultimi...




					scenarieconomici.it


----------



## perplesso (21 Aprile 2020)

Coronabond, ora è crisi nera fra Roma e Berlino sulle misure Ue
					

La pandemia da Coronavirus ha provocato una grave crisi nelle relazioni fra Roma e Berlino: l'Italia vuole i coronabond, ma la Germania non ci sente




					it.insideover.com


----------



## perplesso (27 Aprile 2020)

Dunque, la sintesi è:

lo scaglionamento delle riaperture delle attività è stato ulteriormente dilazionato.   ma se non si spiacciano a fare sto protocollo relativo alle sanificazioni, i negozi possono fare a meno di riaprire, eppure non dovrebbe essere difficile.

il decreto aprile arriverà a maggio e vai a sapere quando arriverà la mancia degli 800 euro.

hanno sospeso i mutui, vero, però finanziamenti al consumo, cambiali, bollette e simili tocca pagarli; peccato che qui c'è gente che ormai sta al terzo mese di serrata.

la tarantella dei 25mila euro/25% del fatturato è una barzelletta.  anzitutto col belino negro che te li danno senza istruttoria anche sotto i 100mila di fatturato.  sono 2 settimane che la banca mi dice che ha bisogno di ulteriore documentazione.  e si continua a parlare di diinieghi per chi ha avuto qualche sofferenza in passato.  e parliamo cmq di prestiti con tasso di interesse ancora tutto da verificare.

una delle poche cose che sono state fatte tempestivamente, sono state le scarcerazione con tanto di biglietto pagato dallo stato per tornare a casa a svariati esponenti della criminalità organizzata, se non altro ho scoperto che Raffaele Cutolo è ancora vivo, credevo fosse morto anni fa.

i soldi del recovery fund li vedremo non prima di un anno, se veramente sono collegati alla discussione del bilancio UE 2021-2027

indubbiamente gli italiani sono stati ligi al dovere.  e la pressione abnorme in alcune zone è stata superata.  non che ora sia tutto rose e fiori, ma almeno è più gestibile.

pensiamo alle cose positive:

molte attività hanno scoperto che si può lavorare anche da casa ed in alcune città questo permette di lavorare di più, perchè non perdi più 2 ore al giorno nel traffico.  anche se gli incolonnamenti in viale Certosa rientrano tra le cose che riequilibrano l'universo.

sarà interessante anche misurare quanto sia realmente diminuito l'inquinamento nelle nostre città e quanta gente ha scoperto che si può andare da A a B anche in bici.

gli avvocati divorzisti dovrebbero fare ottimi affari non appena sarà possibile andare a studio.

quasi tutte le case degli italiani sono tirate a lucido e non c'è più una mensola fuori posto.

chi ha un'attività s'è forse finalmente deciso di allargarla anche online.

fare consegne a domicilio potrà diventare un'attività professionale a breve

per ora non mi viene in mente altro.


----------



## oriente70 (27 Aprile 2020)

Fase 2, riparte il gioco d'azzardo: dal 4 maggio Lotto e Supernalotto, dall'11 slot e scommesse
					

Roma, 24 apr – Quasi nulla è certo di questa tanto attesa «fase due» che l’Italia sta attendendo, reclusa nelle proprie abitazioni: imprenditori e commercianti ancora non sanno ancora di che morte devono morire, ma se le cose dovessero andare male, lo Stato una sicurezza gliela dà: dal 4 maggio...




					www.google.it
				




Lungimiranti


----------



## danny (27 Aprile 2020)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Fase 2, riparte il gioco d'azzardo: dal 4 maggio Lotto e Supernalotto, dall'11 slot e scommesse
> 
> 
> Roma, 24 apr – Quasi nulla è certo di questa tanto attesa «fase due» che l’Italia sta attendendo, reclusa nelle proprie abitazioni: imprenditori e commercianti ancora non sanno ancora di che morte devono morire, ma se le cose dovessero andare male, lo Stato una sicurezza gliela dà: dal 4 maggio...
> ...


Anche questo fa parte di quello che dicevo. Sono entrate dell'erario.
Il governo sta procedendo in maniera ragionieristica.


----------



## perplesso (27 Aprile 2020)

le gioie di essere governati dal PD


----------



## stany (27 Aprile 2020)

Maxiriciclaggio, arrestato il re dello slot: ecco tutte le accuse a Corallo, Laboccetta e Tulliani
					

L'imprenditore catanese in manette ai Caraibi per aver sottratto al fisco italiano oltre 250 milioni. Il suocero e il cognato di Fini sono invece indagati per …




					m.espresso.repubblica.it


----------



## oriente70 (27 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Anche questo fa parte di quello che dicevo. Sono entrate dell'erario.
> Il governo sta procedendo in maniera ragionieristica.


Si giocano la cassaintegrazione ?


----------

